# Hammersmith Hospital : part 28



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all      

Rachel xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

me me me , first !


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello ladies

Hope your all well?

Just popping in to say hello and wish you all babydust.

Tots


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Day 3 of stimming today and all is well.  Feeling more twinges than last time at this early stage so hopefully the follies are growing nicely.

Wedding anniversary was very quiet today at home.... boo the weather!

   Caroline - FM post is really encouraging and I am sending loads of sticky vibes your way.

love gaye


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi 

Really nervous as started my injections for buslien and have my scan in a few days ...we are under hammersmith ..have had both tubes clips and this is our only chance ...is hammersmith considered a good hospital % wise everything you read can be confusing

just hoping I can move on to the next stage for FSH ...has anyone else been through this and how long did the treatment take from beginning to end

As more days pass the more nervous, anxtious and stressed I seem to become

I really like to work out in the gym as a stress buster but people have told me not too and too rest my body finding it hard to realise this stress , oh also atarted acupuncture ...

help !!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi emm21

Welcome to the thread. You can check out HH success rates on their website

http://www.ivfhammersmith.com/

I am sorry I can't help you out with DR stuff because I do the short antagonist protocol but someone should come by soon with that information for you.

Gym is fine. I think they tell you to take it a bit easier during stimming. I hear from others on FF that exercise takes the blood away from the ovaries and when stimming you run the risk of torsion of ovaries. I asked Mr T as I am a runner and he said to continue as my weekly distances weren't too long. I personally have stopped and really miss it.

Best of luck

Gaye


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Evening all,

Thank you so much for all your Good Luck wishes for tomorrow.

I am still   for a miracle but I'm not allowing myself to believe the positive result' on the two HPT's that I done yesterday.

We will know our fate this time tomorrow and I will keep you posted.

Good luck to everyone else no matter where you are with your tx. 

Caroline xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Caroline, wishing you all the very best of luck for tomorrow  

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, sending lots of   and   your way for an excellent stimming and a BFP. 

Caroline, lots of   for tomorrow     

EBW, I hope you are having great hols! Yesterday was a beautiful sunny day, but today was horrendous. Hope you are having lots of sunshine.

DH and I went to Sainsbury today and we got heavy rain while inside the supermarket. Within 5 mns, the coffee place at the entrance was flooded and so was the entrance of the supermarket. We had to take our shoes off , and push the trolley to the car. Never seen that. about 20 cms of rain around the entrance. People were putting their trousers up around the knees, taking their shoes off and trying to get to their cars with heavy trolleys!

Have a good week all,

Future Mummy


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning all

Caroline - Positive thoughts for you today, I have everything crossed for you (and its actually hurting now lol) was thinking, wouldnt have AF arrived by now if you did not have a positive result?  you have waited 3 weeks now?  I never got to ET last time so unsure of timings.

Future Mummy - Sounds like an eventful day you had yesterday!!  We were looking forward to a good old thunder storm but we only got the rain.  I LOVE thunder storms..

Emm21 - welcome to the HH thread, I was advised not to excercise during tx but i only work out 3 times a week anyhow, I think I will still continue depending on how I am feeling during stimms.  Its your personal choice hun, carry on but do something lighter like swimming maybe?

Gaye - hope your follies are growing nicely, do you respond well?  I only produced 4 eggs on my last go so they have put me on huge amounts of Gonal F - feeling for my poor credit card this month!!

Hi everyone else - well I start DR on wednesday, cant wait to get started again and just get on with it....
   for each stage at a time 

Ange
xx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope your news is good Caroline. I'd have been testing like crazy. I'm hopeful for you... a clear and quick positive is a good sign: I've had plenty of chemical pregnancies and got this with none of them. I really hope your numbers are marching in the right direction.

Hello to everyone else too! Good luck Gaye with the stimming. And good luck with the downers emm21 and Ange. 

Biddy xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

You would not know how grateful I am for all your Good Luck wishes, it mean's such alot.

Well, went for bloods this morning and asked the Nurse if they could call us as early as possible with the result as my DP has to go to work, the Nurse said they would do their best.

Just after 1 the phone rang and DP picked it up and was giving me the thumb's up signal, I am not being dramatic but I nearly collapsed, I then got myself together and spoke to Rosie who said that my levels were rising really well and they are now wait for it, 533 & this time last week it was 20, we are not out of the wood's yet though and we have another hurdle to cross as we have to go back next Monday for our 6 week scan.

I am still not allowing myself to believe the result 100% for fear of something not being as it should be.

We laughed and cried when I put the phone down and DP started planning, but I said I think we may be thinking too far ahead and he agreed, we was talking about our child's education etc. I will be so much happier after our scan next week as I'm sure you all would be too, please don't think me ungrateful as I truely am not but just need to hold back a bit( self defence mechanism) I think you would call it.

Need to have a nap as all this crying  has tired me out, but will be back later to see how everyone is.  

Caroline xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline, I was just going to post asking about your results, OMG, you are pregnant and with strong levels!  
Now, please please do not get anxious about next week, it won't change anything except giving you stress to you and the baby.
You can't have levels growing like yours and have a scan showing a problem.  You will see your bud's healthy heartbeat in a week.  
I am so happy for you sweetie     Enjoy your 8MW!  
Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

future mummy - I so hope your right, I am going to try and be a little more optimistic as I don't want our little one/ones?to feel any negative vibes from me.      

Thank you so much for your encouraging post.

Caroline xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Aw Caroline, that's fantastic - although you are right to be cautious, I would be too!

I'm delighted that it seems to be going in the right direction for you though, and wish you all the best for your six week scan.  

EBW, hope you are having a nice holiday

Biddy, J&J, Scooter, Nikki, Sara & Kirsty (Odette too!) hope you are all doing ok in your pregnancies and taking good care of yourselves. I am 20 weeks tomorrow and have the anomoly scan on Wed, nervous and excited all at the same time.

FM, good luck with your FET at the Lister this month - will be thinking of you  

Ali M - hope you Wilf and Maddie are going great

Sending lots of sticky vibes to all you ladies in cycle   

Secret Broody - How's it going, any news on your cycle (poss October wasn't it?)

Big hello's and sorry to anyone I've missed.
xxx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Caroline - that's great news I am so pleased for you. I do understand that you want to wait for you 6 weeks scan, I was the same, there is nothing like seeing that heart beat, never the less you have crossed one major hurdle, fingers crossed for next Monday    

I had a nuchal scan last Wednesday at 11 weeks and it is now looking like a baby as opposed to a blob with a heat beat I was quite surprised and it moved! It's beginning to feel more real now, still not relaxing though, not sure I will until I hold him or her in my arms. The measurements were fine, 1.7mm and nasal bone present, had a message today from hospital that the blood test was fine too, but will get more details on Wednesday when I see my midwife. As I was on quite a high dose of steroids they want me to have a 16 week scan (1 Oct) to see if it has a cleft palate. I am still very tired and last week developed a bad back which is causing me quite a bit of pain. However now that the bleeding has stopped I am feeling a lot calmer and the scan last week helped too.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Nikki, great news that all the tests have come back fine. Hope your back feels better soon  

Northen Fox, thanks hun, I am starting to feel stressed ( says the woman who just told Caroline not to    )
I feel it is my last chance, although I would maybe consider a last Fresh IVF. I am scared the embies will die when thawed as according to Lister they were frozen too early at HH.  
20 weeks scan already! Sending you lots of   for Wednesday. I am sure all will be fine. 

Hi to all,

Future Mummy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Congratulations Caroline! That's one gruelling week of waiting under your belt! Hopefully the next week will be a little easier and your six week scan brings continued good news.

Well done on getting through your scan Nikki. I hope you feel a bit better in yourself. 

And good luck for you and your babies for the big scan NorthernFox. Time flies!

Biddy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I hope your embies survive the thaw Future Mummy. How early did Hammersmith freeze them? B


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Caroline - Whoop!!!  excellent news hun....I am sooo pleased for you and your DP!!  Now try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy !!!

xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Biddy,
Thanks , HH froze them day 2. I did ask them why not wait day 3 , but they said day 2 was better. Now the Lister says the opposite, day 3 would have been much better. They don't do apparently a day 2. Sometimes they do day 5, if it goes to blastocysts, which HH does not do yet, or has just started doing. last December Dr L said freezing blasts could not be done yet and day 2 or even day 1 ( if cycle was cancelled) was better . I am so confused.

Future Mummy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I wouldn't have thought it made much difference... obviously if you've frozen them on day three they've survived a day longer but surely that's it. I'd say clinics are a little competitive about all this! B


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

They said at Lister that when an embryo is thawed, it can lose 3 or more cells , if frozen at day 2, often 4 cells ( sometimes 5), if 4 cells die ,  or sometimes 3 cells , the embie dies. When one cell left sometimes not enough.
If day 3, ( embies usually only frozen if enough cells) they have often 6 cells or even 8 cells, and the remaining cells can multiply.So more chances it survives. This is what I understood from the Lister. Not sure about HH logic. Anyway, there is nothing I can do now. It is good it is a natural FET so no drugs as if I had to dowregulate and then I had no embies, I would find it even more difficult. 
Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Damn and blast lost my post

Caroline - OMG excellent news hunny!!!  So pleased for you and your DH.  I had a wee smile on my face when you and DH were talking of schools - bless!

FM - Not long now to go sweets for your FET.  How frustrating is it when clinics give conflicting information?  HH do have one of the best success rates for FET so maybe they know what they are talking about, but then they are not up to date with blasts  .  When do you start taking the drugs?

Jameson - I responding OK last time.  I got 10 eggs on 150 gonal F.  Because I have mild PCOS they say I should respond well.  I am on the same again so fingers crossed they are right.  I do feel a bit nervous and hope I am responding as expected.  I will find out on Friday when I have my first scan.

Bobbi - Mr T said as long as I was running less than 25 miles a week then I didn't need to change a thing... fortunately there is no chance of me getting up to those distances.  I usually run around 10 - 12 miles a week over 3 days.  I haven't been for a run for nearly 4 weeks!!!

Nikki - where has the time gone??  Glad to hear your scan went well.  Good luck for the week 16 scan.  Will this be in 3D?  How amazing is technology these days??

NF - Same goes with you??  20 week scan coming up soon.  How is the double trouble bump coming along?  Have you thought about when you are going to finish work?


Big hello to everyone else.


love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gayes, How exciting you are stimming.  
I don't have drugs to take! contrary to HH , at the lister they prefer I do a nat FET. I am not complaining. Apparently having had a lap and hyst which were fine, and also the fact I have adenomyosis, they want me to stay away from the drugs.Even if I do a IVF with them they want to give me less stimming drugs than at HH. It is all so confusing. The only thing I have to take is ovitrelle on day before ovulation would naturally occur, so they will scan me every day starting 3 days before ovulation based on my previous cycles, and then not sure what happens between ovulation and ET as they want to make them go to blasts   , then I have gestone injections from day of ovulation for 2 weeks if BFN and at least 3 weeks if BFP. 
I haven't had AF yet, so I think my FET should be in around 16/17 days. Good thing they are opened every day ( the reason why I can have a Natural FET) they don't have to control my cycle as I can have ET anytime. I will have accu before and after ET and once before ovulation and that's it. If it was not for the gestone injection I would not really feel much difference between a natural cycle and the FET. The only thing is I have to go daily to the Lister for the gestone injection as I don't trust myself to do a good job in the muscle. The size of that needle!!!!  

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats Caroline, couldn't wait to check in and see how you got on today! Stay calm for the bud/s sake  

Catherine xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks all - Gaye I'm looking to finish the full 11 weeks before my due date as they won't go full term anyway and are still growing at the same rate as one baby right up until 28 weeks when they will start to slow down due to lack of space.

I understand by 28 weeks I will be the same size as a 40 week singleton pregnancy and will still have 10 weeks to go - scary or what?!!  
I do wonder how I'll walk   but I'm not complaining...
My bump is quite large already but I haven't been ill in the slightest so all good, so will rest up from end Oct/beginning Nov.

Good luck with your first scan on Friday 

FM - I'm sure it will all work out fine, although you will naturally feel apprehensive, how could you not? We all put our complete faith in these cycles and failure isn't an option, I still can't believe just how lucky I have been - it has to be your turn one day so why not this cycle. Take some of your own medicine and stay positive.

Also, have you PM'd Scooter? Her latest pregnancy is the result of a FET at HH isn't it? At how many days were her embryos frozen? If two also and they survived, that's testament that there is no reason why yours won't. Sending you lots of love, best wishes and positive vibes for your cycle in another 16 or so days time    

Nikki, glad to hear the nuchal went well, a 16 week scan is lovely and it helps with all this waiting around - will you ask the sex at the next one? I hope they confirm that I am still having one of each on Wednesday, if not I've wasted an awful lot of money  

xxx


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi 

thank you for your notes, i have my 1st scan tomorrow and really hoping i can start simming , i know i should be able to wait as waited so long to get treatment just feels the longest two weeks ever and want to move on to the next step, 

keep getting really emotional today and feel i am snapping a lot , husband has been great though, just fingers crossed for tomorrow.

it great to hear so many great sucess stories , wishing you all the best of luck to become mummies 

so great to be able to get things off my mind and write it down and to chat and read about people in the same boat, 

thank you for the link to HH , 

xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

caroline- Thats great news hun, i'm really pleased for you!!  Thats a very high beta, are you sure its not twins!!!! you must have had a late implanter!! Well done.  Hope for me now!!    

Future mummy - if freezing at day 2 is too early then how come HH have one of the highest success rate at FET??!!  i wouldn't worry!   

Becks


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats Caroline! Best of luck for the scan next week.

Betty


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey girls

I know it seems I only post on here when I have a problem but feeling soooooooooo low tonight, as you may all know I lost my dad in March and then found out I was pregnant in the May so it's been a whole rollacoaster ride for me with regards to emotions, being happy but grieving so bad for my dad, crying and sobbing, and then I have had arguments with hubby as he went out and got so drunk and we had a blazing row I was going mental got myself in a right old state then was worrying about baby that was on the saturday night, and then tonight my sister has started again as she is so evil and making out my dad didn't care about anyone except her which I know is untrue but she has lost the whole family over the past few months so I am extremly stressed and upset again tonight crying lots.
What impact will this have on the baby, I am 21+3 now but so so worried I had 20 weeks scan all was well but this has all happened since Saturday and now I'm really concerned.

I really would appreciate any feedback on this.

Thanks

Jackie
xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I am on  , can't believe that this has happened 4 us.

Betty - Thank you so much for popping in to congratulate & wish me luck for our scan next week, I will be able to enjoy being pregnant after I have seen our little baby's heartbeat.      

mini mouse - Thank you for your wishes, D'you think it is a high beta then?  I must tell my DP what you said about  late implanter, it will make him laugh   cos he alway's say's I'm late for everything.  I am a very bad time keeper & anyone who know's me would say the same.  Yes, off course there is hope for you and everyone else on here, hope you will be as fortunate as I feel we have been.    

emm21 - Good Luck for your scan tomorrow.      

Good Luck also to evryone no matter where you are with your tx cycle.   

JandJ - Please don't upset yourself, but I really understand you getting upset over your Dad as I lost my Dear Dad 8 years ago and really miss him and really missed not being able to share our happy new's with him today.  As for your sister, please try not to focus too much energy on her as you have got to think of you and your little one.  Get a good night's sleep.  The loss of a Dear Dad does get easier.  


Night all, catch up tomorrow.

Caroline xxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry to hear you're feeling so low Jackie  . Try not to worry about your baby: they really are very resilient and can put up with a huge amount of turmoil. I'm glad to hear your scan went well. Take care of yourself xx B


----------



## JandJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Caroline

Congrats to you on your news hope all goes well for you at your scan it's amazing to finally get there isn't it XX
I'm sorry about your dad also.....You will know how hard it is for me espesh finding out we are pregnant and hen not being able to share the news.

Biddy thanks for your msg, I am waiting on MW to call me back today as I was getting a few pains lastnight and worked myself up think I will make a call to my phone provider today to get sisters number barred so she can't bother me anymore.

X


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi All 

Congrat's Caroline soooo pleased for you bet you are really excited.  

Had my scan today and moving on to the next stage starting on 112.5 gonal F, got to go for blood text on monday, not sure though when i have the first scan , really pleased though to be moving on.  

sorry jackie you are feeling low and upset ..try to stay as calm as possible i know it must be difficult

from Emm


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Caroline - congratulations, I'm so happy for you 

Future Mummy - please try not to worry, I've had a total of 12 frosties thawed at HH and they have all survived!

Scooter


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

I am doing OK.  Started with my antagonist injection this morning... ouch!  I really don't like that one   

FM - I checked out Lister website today.  They sound like they have some really good success rates and appear to be leaders in research into fertility  treatments.  I think you will be in really good hands.  Great news too about going for a more natural FET treatment.  A friend of mine is having IM Gestone and her DH does her injection for her.  She made me laugh today when we were chatting, she received my text last night at the same time her DH was doing the injection and she replied... you can kinda picture the scene   .  Do you think your's could for you so that you don't have to go the clinic everyday?  

NF - Good luck with your scan tomorrow     Have you been buying lots of pink and blue

Yah em great news that you have moved to the next stage     

Caroline     lots of sticky vibes to you.  Glad to hear that you have a smile on your face  

 Catherine, Becks, JandJ, Biddy, Bobbi3 and EBW (how was your holiday?), Julie

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks girls for your kind words  
scooter, 12out of 12 survived! that is excellent! I guess the Lister got me worried a bit. The thing is also both time when I decided to freeze, the HH embryologist was saying not the best to freeze ( except one): grade 2 and small fragmentation, 4 cells ( I think if I remember correctly, maybe one is 3 cells), day 2.
I refused to listen to her, I guess she was used to having more embies to freeze ( 3 each time).

Gaye, I though of asking DH but his eyesight is not the best for close vision, although he does not wear glasses apart from driving and watching TV. He has a contact lense on one eye which has glaucoma, a small cataract ( although has stayed the same for last 5 years)  and myopia. The other eye is ok. But for some reason this  does not make me trust him with a sharp long and thick needle to stick on my French derriere!   he will be worried in case he hurts me and will go maybe slightly the wrong angle and too slow.   No I think safer to take the trip to the Lister!  
I wish I could stomach doing it myself though!

Hello to everyone!

Future Mummy


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

FM: It might be worth trying to do it yourself, perhaps with the nurse watching the first time. It's a real drag going into the clinic every day. I've done mine myself a few times and it hurt less than having my husband do them, perhaps because I was a bit braver about just sticking the needle in. These UK clinics get all fussy about these IM injections, the US clinics more often prescribe gestone so there it's just assumed you do the injections (or your husband does), they don't blow it up to be so scary. It's not as bad as they are telling you! (although I won't lie, it's uncomfortable - not so much the  pain of the injection, often I feel nothing - more the bumps and itching you can get later in the week). 

GOod luck!


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Firstly - Sorry for the ME post!

Not such good new's from me tonight I'm afraid.
I just went to the loo and wiped myself and there was a brown blood/spotting on the tissue, really don't know what to think? 
I was thinking that if the blood/spotting continue's it will lower my HCG level wont it  

I'm glad I held back a bit with my joy yesterday. 

Still     for a miracle.

Caroline xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Caroline - Stay positive sweets.  I have heard of ladies spotting for the first few weeks     

FM - you must have a very small french Derriere.  My DH couldn't miss mine


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

caroline - don't worry hun, brown is good!! Lots of women have a slight bleed and are ok.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh Caroline      

Many women have spotting , some during their entire pregnancy   

Was theresome fresh blood? or mainly old blood? has it stopped? just after going to the bathroom? are you continuing the progesterone bullets? 
I would suggest you go to the clinic tomorrow, don't bother calling them ( they might say wait and see and I don't believe in waiting ), go there early and ask to be tested again and this time your progesterone levels too( insist on that) and ask for some more bullets? also maybe ask to speak to a doc? if possible if Dr Anna Carby is around ask to speak to her?if she is not there , insist, really insist as some docs need to be pushed a bit to get answers and get things done when it is something out of the normal cycle.  

I am sending you lots of    

FutureMummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Girls,

Thank's for your word's of wisdom & as you said alot of woman have spotting in early pregnancy 

FM - The blood is brown in colour, therefore I would say it's old blood and just went to the loo again and there was a speckle, seem to have a few pain's though, the blood was only there when I wiped.

I finished the Cyclogest/Progesterone two day's after the ET and said should I have more & they said no because if you fall pregnant then the body will produce it on it's own.

I phoned the HH today to book the scan appointment for next Monday and asked to speak to a Nurse, just wanted to ask a few question's, spoke to Carl and he said the HCG level was not exactly doubling going by yesterday's result's but it nearly was, the HH seem very concerned about an ectopic pregnancy & I'm to call if I get any pain in L or R side or take myself to A&E and also let them know if I have any bleeding, so yes I will be calling the Clinic tomorrow to let them know what happened. 
Just hope the bleeding stop's. 

Hope I have some Good new's tomorrow.    

caroline xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline,

Most of the time progesterone that the body produces at this point is enough, but sometimes a little help is needed. The docs would not know without testing you. At HH, they always say wait and see but if by any chances you need a little boost , it would be now. They sometimes need to be pushed to do things outside the normal protocol.

My mum needed extra progesterone with me for 3 months. 
Alternatively you can ask your GP for more cyclogest ( if you call he would give you a prescription I am sure). It can't harm, and if this is not the cause of your spotting then, you will just have taken some extra bullets.

When I had my biochemical, and started spotting ( but I had fresh blood, and it was getting more and more ) they said wait and see when I called. 
I emailed dr L and he said no harm in going to test again in the morning and it was a good idea to do a progesterone test too! 
It came back ok, so it was not the problem, but Dr L thought it was a good idea to test.

I am sending you lots and lots of  .

Future Mummy


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning,
I hope everyone is well   Just to let you all know I had ET yesterday and am now on the 2ww


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Caroline -     I agree with Future Mummy, push them to test you again today.  You need answers and yes just ask your GP to give you a perscription for more bullets if need be...hope the bleeding has stopped over night   

Hi all, Gaye, Future Mummy, Emm21, Mini mouse, Britgirl, and anyone I have forgotten.

Well I started my DR today, the rollercoaster has started, just gonna take each day as it comes...had so much dissapointment on the last cycle so stage by stage is the way to go...

Hope your all well, hope to hear some    news from wannabemum08 later


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello my favourite girls on FF,

jameson777 - Congratulation's with the DR today, how did it go?  well I hope.  

Lisax - Good luck for the 2ww.  

Future Mummy - Spoke to the hospital this morning and Carl said as you did that brown discharge/spotting is very common in early pregnancy and just to rest.  I said should I come into the clinic and he said no unless your in lot's of pain and bleeding more.  Re - Progesterone, he said that HH do not prescribe them any longer than the time I had them already and the only time they would, would be in cases where the woman has had a FET. 

He did'nt seem concerned at the ammount of spotting and to be honest all I want to do today is rest in bed and take it easy, so I'm glad that he did not think I needed to go into the clinic and the brown spotting is very minimal when I went to the loo this morning and wiped.  

Even though I am having to cross hurdle after hurdle I am really enjoying the fact that I could potentialy be pregnant and really hope &     it last's.

Thank you for your support HH girls, your great and deserve a happy ending.

         FOR US ALL PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Caroline xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

bobbi3 - No hun, sorry I'm not on the 2ww, I am experiencing spotting in early pregnancy, I am going for my first scan next Monday to see if the Dr's can detect a heartbeat & I will have to have my HCG level checked again.  Hope &     all will be well next week.

Take care

Caroline xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Lisax - PUPO Good luck for the 2ww.

love gaye


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Caroline - please try not to worry.  I've had bleeding (bright red) with this pg and when I was pg with Thomas.  It's very, very scary but everything seems to be ok with me and I'm sure you'll be fine too .  Try and rest as much as possible until you go for your scan

Lisa - good luck 

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline,    I am glad HH were able to reassure you. Try and rest as much as you can , good that the spotting is minimal. 

Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

bobbi3 -    Don't worry, thank you for the Good Luck wish for Monday, feel that I need all the wishes I can get.    

Yes, this weather is really miserable isn't it?

How are you and how is everyone else today?

Take care all

Caroline xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,

I am fine Caroline , but more importantly how are you feeling? no more spotting?    , 4 days before you see bud on screen!  

Lisa, lots of   for your 2WW!

Jameson 777, lots of   too for your cycle.

This weather is draining me , or maybe it is my terribly painful AF  

Just came home,  earlier than usual and resting! with a glass of French wine    and taking it easy with a hot water bottle on tummy and Nurofen plus! 

Hello to all,

Future Mummy

P.S: I signed a letter for client today on computer : Future Mummy   
Thank god I checked what I wrote and was able to correct! Can you imagine the client's face otherwise?


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

 you nutter Future Mummy, that really made me laugh, cos that's the sort of thing I would do. The time is nearly upon you for you to start your tx cycle.       . This will be the one!!!!
Hope your right about seeing our little one, I want to more than anything in the whole world.       

As for me I'm still getting the very occasional spotting but it is very minimal and seem's to hide throughout the day and reveal's itself in the night.  , I'm desperatley trying not to put too much into it, do wish I'd have been prescribed more Progesterone as I have been reading several forum's on FF and there seem's to be quite a few Clinic's that give it way past a BFP, but obviously not HH.

Thank you for your reassurance Scooter, how are you feeling? well I hope.

jameson777 - Hope your doing well with the DR, when did the Clinic say that you would need to be scanned? Good Luck.

To anyone I've missed - Hope what ever stage your @ with tx etc that your doing well, Good Luck all.  

Take care

Caroline xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline, maybe you can get some more progesterone bullets if you feel it would make you feel reassured, from your GP ?, maybe call him and explain the situation saying you feel stressed and would feel better if you had some more ?   

Not long now before you have your scan! I am sure you will be fine    

Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

ARrrrrrrrrrrrrrr         just lost my post, it wasn't just a 2 liner aswell!!!

Morning Girls,

Future Mummy - I think I will go to the Drs today and ask if they would prescribe some Progesterone for me, d'you think they will give them to me being as the HH wont? I can but only try can't I?

Sorry for the ME post coming up.

Feeling very emotional & SYMPTOMLESS today.   
Please bear with me as I feel I have to get this off my chest....
I have a ritual every morning, first thing when I wake up I check to see that the (.)(.) are still tender then I say Good Morning to my little one inside me, please God let it be inside me still    , then I talk to the scan picture of our 3 embryo's which were transfered and tell them how much they are loved and hope that they are still with us, crazy I know as there is probably only 1 left as it is probably the 1 which has implanted and it is that 1 which is causing me to feel pregnant and get the positive result on the HPT's.  I then go to the loo and scrutinise the tissue to check for blood etc.

(.)(.) do not seem as tender today and where has the sickness feeling gone, please come back and give me some hope  , one (.) seem's a little more tender than the other.  I am feeling so   today and think I need a good   as it may make me feel better.

Just can't wait till Monday now when we will know our destiny.    
So sorry but I just had to tell someone how I was feeling today.

Hope all my FF's are feeling better than I am today & thank's for listening.

Love n   

Caroline xxx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Caroline, 

   I honestly dont know what to say to make you feel better hun.  All I do hope and pray for you for is that Monday you will have such good news and you will see your little beans heartbeat.  I honestly   this for you.  You have had a horrible 2/3/4 ww.

Keep positive    

Hi everyone else, just a quickie to reply to wannabemum.

and in reply I have my baseline scan on 18th, so just taking it day by day at the mo.  

Love to all 

PS has anyone heard from mini mouse??


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

jameson777 - Thank you so much for your reply.  No, nothing from Mini Mouse?? hope she's ok.   
What a beautiful picture of you & DH. 

Caroline xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline, you don't really need to mention HH does not see the point in extra progesterone. just say you run out, and need another 2 weeks, and easier for you to get it there than going all the way to HH, and with the week end coming could he prescribe it himself.Or you can even tell him because you are spotting you will feel better to have more and HH said it was up to you if you wanted a little boost, but they think you will be ok anyway. 

the spotting seems to have stopped hasn't it?  

Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

FM - Thank you for your logical thinking, unfortunately that is something that I no longer have, that's a great suggestion & will say exactly that.  

Caroline xxx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Aaarrrgghhhh just lost my post now!!!  

Caroline, sorry to hear you are having such a tough time - I'm sure brown is good. It's just old blood perhaps from your possibly late implantation. Try not to worry (although obviously easier said than done).

Hi FM, not long now - keep positive about those frosties of yours.

EBW - hope you are having a good holiday despite the weather.

Jacks - don't let that sister of yours get to you, it's just jealousy. You're a fool if you let her get to you at this special time in your life. Enjoy it.

Hello to all ladies in cycle and you pregnant ladies I hope you are all taking good care of yourselves.

We had our 20 wk scan on Wednesday and thankfully they have confirmed that they are indeed a boy and a girl. Phew - at least I haven't wasted a fortune in clothes now....!

Our little ones are doing just fine, although they are not exactly little. My boy is above average in size, in fact at the top end of the scale for even a single baby at this stage. My girl is smaller although she's not small !! OMG!! 
I always said I didn't want 2/3lb babies which would need special care and had hoped to get them over 5lb, however unless they slow down after 28 weeks then I'll be lucky to get them under 8lb  
As long as they are healthy I don't care...

Explains my enourmous size tho!  

Hope you all have lovely weekends
xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi HH ladies

I had my scan today and have EC planned for Tuesday.  I haven't responded to the drugs like last time.  I think I had around 13 follies last time at this stage to my 7 this time around.  I am trying to convince myself it is quality not quantity.  Anyhow, anything can happen in 4 days and a new bunch may be growing right now!

Glad to hear NF that your twins are well and growing at a good rate.  Also glad to hear that you have a boy and a girl, it would be hard to explain to someone why your boys were wearing pink at this young age     !!

Caroline - sending you loads of     for the weekend and     for your scan on Monday

Jameson   for starting your cycle

 Scooter, Bobbi3, Lisa (hows the 2ww?), FM, Mini Mouse and all the other lovely HH ladies

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, sweet, what are you talking about?   7 is a great number, and the less follies there are, the better the fert( told by HH doc and sonographer), they probably have more space to thrive in  

I am sending you lots of   

I think Dr L told me once when they  do IVF they expect an excellent result to be from 7 or 8 good eggs which means that 5 or 6 is good too. At 7 you are doing very well. 

Actually you may have a better fert this time girl    

NorthenFox, yep, 2 big cutie pies babies      

Caroline, how did it go at GP?

Have a nice week end all,

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Future Mummy I needed to hear that


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Jameson - I'm here!!! Been away with work since wed!  got back a few hours ago.  I checked in yesterday as was woried about caroline!   

I'm knackered, so watching BB then Bed. 

Caroline - Chin up hun.  fingers x'd for monday!!


----------



## booboo1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Gaye

Just wanted to say.. I was at HH this morning for my scan and I also go for EC on Tuesday! 

I hav 16 follies, which I was pleased with. But not so much now I have just read that 6-7 have better fert! Never mind.. we can't all be happy can we?!  

I'll be looking around now wondering who you are! lol!    

Good luck for Tuesday!    

Vikki xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Vikki, with 16 follies you should have a good number of fertilised eggs, what I meant is there is no need to get a lot of eggs to get a good fertilisation rate, 7 eggs can give as good a fert as say 12. the ratio is apparently better , statistically with less eggs , according to sonographer and one of the docs I spoke to. 
last time I had 6 follies, 5 fertilised I froze 2, and put 3 back in, unfortunately with my implantation problems I got a BFN. ( the time before I had 4 eggs( one could not be accessed in right ovary), 4 fertilised,3 were good  I had a chemical).
I may have had the same results if I had say 10 /12 eggs.
Well done on getting 16 follies!
lots of   for your EC and ET.

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

Back but taken me sooooo long to catch up I need to go to bed.

Caroline...been thinking about you hon xxx Sending you lots of   and   that everything goes well on Monday hon.  I had brown blood in both my pregnancies...diff outcomes as you know but was told that a good 20% can get some kind of bleed. xxx 

Gaye- What I would have given for 7 follies honey!!! I only had 2 decent ones when they sent me for EC! It really is quality not quantity!

Ok apology time now.  I have written a few notes....As the previous thread is locked I cant at the moment access the Hall of Fame to Edit...I have asked Rachel to send me a copy of it if she can so I can try and do it again if not itll need a revamp and overhaul (ie I will have to start again and heck knows when I will have time...) 

Will get it done however asap!

bye for now peeps


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Future Mummy - I went to the Drs, they are so bloody mean, however I did manage to persuade her to give me a prescription, she asked me if the clinic would be ok with her giving me the prescription, I really felt like a fraud and I said yes as I called the clinic first and explained that I was experiencing some spotting.  So I have them now. Thanks for the advice and will only take them if I feel I need too.     that I dont!!!

NorthernFox - Thank you for all your wishes.  Congratulation's on the confirmation of you expecting    that's fantastic.  Have you got a really big bump then? Ar....

Gaye - Good news that your EC is planned for next week and 7 is a good number and who know's     you may have a few other's that are playing catch up.    

Mini Mouse - Thank you for thinking of me, that was really sweet, I'm doing better tonight.  Hope you enjoyed BB, I must admit I have not been able to get into this time unlike all the others?  I will keep my chin up.   

Vikki - Good luck for Tuesday, you sound like you have a fine crop   

EBW1969 - Hope you all had a lovely time away. Was thinking of you too as I wanted to share my news with you, the spotting has now stopped - hope I have'nt ginxed myself    .  The HH did not seem too concerned about it as they said it was probably old blood etc, so it is our scan on Monday & I think all they are interested in @ the moment is, is that where the pregnancy is and I would say that it's most unlikely that we will not be able to see a heartbeat @ this stage, but you never know? did you with little Kate's?  I'm just hoping and     that my HCG levels have rose as I'm sure they will take another bloodtest? I will be 5wks +6 when I have the scan, it's quite early isn't it or has anyone else heard of this?

I'm becoming a right night owl lately, anyway off to bed now.

Take care all and have a lovely weekend.

Caroline xxx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Caroline - if you implanted late then 5w 6d may be a little early to see a heart beat as you could actually be not that far along.  They should be able to see quite a lot of what is going on (gestational sac, yolk sac, fetal pole) though. Generally if everything else is looking right but they don't spot a heartbeat they will get you to come back again a week later.  It is horribly stressful but there are loads of stories on FF about people who didn't have an identifiable heartbeat until 7w who went on to have successful pregnancies. And I was told that up to half all ivf pregnancies have spotting so try and not worry about that either - difficult I know!

Best wishes for Monday
Betty


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Betty - Thank you so much for your word's of wisdom, and I too was thinking that myself to be honest - about them not being able to see a heartbeat that is.  Just hope &     that the pregnancy is in the right place IYKWIM.

How is everyone else feeling today, this weather just make's me want to stay in and slouch around on the sofa all day.  

Take care 

Caroline xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 10 September 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Wannabemum08  thinking of you
Britgrrl 
FM  hope you are better soon

*Welcome our newest posters* 

homegirl 
Emm21 
bobbob 
cawallinger 
Mimo 
vholloway1978 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July    Any news
*Lisax -* ET 2 September PUPO PUPO  
*vholloway1978 * EC 9 September 
*Gaye *- EC 9 September- 
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Jameson * baseline scan 18 September 
*Emm21* started stims 2/3 September 
*homegirl * EC ?

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*mini mouse * Starts DR for FET 14 September  
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt was 20 August 08 
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
b]Britgrrl- * followup last week August   

*MUMMIES TO BE*    

*wannabemum08 * keeping you here hon until we hear from you again hope thats ok xxx   
*Scooter *BFP 28 July Next Scan?  
*Nikki2008*- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
*Sara13* 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
* Kirsty (Kan1) *  21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
*NorthernFox *  from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
*JandJ -*  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
*biddy2 *  from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
*Shania35 *  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
* saffronL* -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?  

 
*HH MUMMIES * 

*Ali M 7482 - * Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
*Hush*- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
*Angie -* Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgrrl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck*

*Future Mummy - * Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
*loubeedood-* Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Odette -* ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
*Totyu-* Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo​
*Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167*​


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

EBW - sorry to be a pain but i start FET this month.  D'reg on 14th sept at HH!!!  Sorry!!


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks Rachel much easier to cut and paste   

Have amended as much as I can work out....  including you mini mouse, its been a challenge this time and apologies if I have missed anyone please let me know  

Caroline I saw Ks hb at 6+1 but know that many clinics dont scan til 7w because of the fact that many dont see a hb earlier - some on here I know havent seen til nearly 8w.  Hang in there hon we are all with you. 

gotta few things to do then its feeding time at the zoo here....


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks EBW !!   

Caroline - hang in there hun, not long til monday!!


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

EBW1969 - Thank you for updating the Hall of Fame, It was so lovely to have seen my name under Mummies to be, really don't think I will be able to believe it until Monday, I am thinking to myself that we wont be able to see our little one's heartbeat and if we are able to then we will be ecstatic, either way I am just hoping &     that everything is as it should be.  Did Kate enjoy her first holiday?

Mini Mouse - I woke up this morning thinking this time tomorrow, then it's the day after.  Thank you for the kind wishes.  I felt very happy today as I woke up to a bit of nausea and a dizzy head, it was just the reassurance I needed, when I told DP I was happy cos I was feeling a bit rough he said I was a nutter, he does'nt understand and I really cant expect him too I s'pose.

Been very tired for most of the day and have been asleep more than awake, it just hit me & I felt exhausted - to me another reassuring sign.

Going to have some dinner now & watch X Factor, is anyone else going to be watching it?

Mr Simon Sarcastic Cowell really make's me laugh!!!!!

Take care all

Caroline xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

caroline - it all sounds good to me, yeah i liked feling rough too on my 2ww!! I felt dizzy too, which is a good symptom, i didn;t know at the time and panicked!! I'm watching x-factor too.


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Good Morning Ladies

Caroline - glad to hear you have some reassurance from your body giving you pregnancy symptoms.  Hehehe your DH thinking you are a nutter because you are excited to be feeling a little nausea and exhaustion.  Not long now sweets     I am an x factor watcher for the giggle factor.  Last night however it was all too emotional with Cheryl crying... she set me off too.

Vikki - wow we will be having EC together     .  My trigger injection is 11.30pm tonight, I am normally well and truly tucked up in bed by then. On Monday at work I will be   .  I guess this means I will be having my treatment towards the end of the list when you are looking out for me     

Just asking if any of you ladies have had EC on a Tuesday, does that mean ET likely to be a Thursday??  Last time I had EC on Friday and ET was a Monday.  What are you thoughts on day 2 or day 3 transfer??  My feeling is they are a much of a muchness with blasts being supreme (if you can get there of course).

Have a nice day ladies 

love gaye


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hiya ladies,
hope you don't mind me joining you, I'm generally a lurker  and infrequent poster on this site, but it makes me feel much better knowing that you're all out there going through this too!  I thought I'd jump in and get a bit more involved this time.  

I started my 2nd cycle of treatment this week (Antagonist, with ICSI), and am going for my first scan on Wednesday to see how my follies are coming along.  Hopefully they'll be good this time, only got 3 eggs and one fertilised last time, and a BFN obviously.

Did my first orgalutran jab today, which was fairly unpleasant, but it will be worth it for a BFP  

Wishing you all lots of luck and love,
Homegirl x


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls.....

Wow loads of HH action to go this week...

Caroline - really not long to wait now....   thoughts for you tomorrow !!  I will be thinking of you all day....

Gaye and Vikki - good luck for your EC this week, hope you get loads of good quality eggies.  Let us know how you get on.      I was in really quite bad pain after my last EC, I was in Ibroprofen for almost a week after (didnt get to ET so OK) did anyone else have bad pain afterwards?

Mini mouse - please to have you back girl...missed your pics.  Not long till you start now hun    good luck sweets !!! 

Just a flying visit from me - will be back later for a catch up

Hi everyone else xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Gaye, I think you will have ET on Thursday , as HH is in favour of day 2, as easier to manage and they are closed at week ends , which is why you got a day 3 last time as they could not do it on a Sunday. very very rarely, if they are obliged to do an EC on a sat they will , but so rare! Sat mornings are for blood tests and scans ( I think)

Future Mummy


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Gaye - I had my last EC on a tuesday, and decided to wait til Friday for ET. FM is right, HH vastly prefer day 2 as their results are the same between the 2 days, and they think embryos are generally better off in you than outside. I asked to wait til friday to get a better sense of how they were doing, and also frankly because I had a big work social event I wanted to go to on the thursday. We agreed I'd check in on thurs morning to make sure they were happy to leave the embryos another day, they were fine, so I had transfer on friday. I think you can have what you ask for - I emailed Mr L to check what he thought and then just told the drs in the clinic what the deal was. 

In practical terms, it makes no difference to HH's results either way - neither gives better results than the other. Other clinics prefer day 3 because they have more info about the embryos. It's to some extent up to you, and I wouldn't sweat it either way.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

and   for tomorrow caroline will be thinking of you. xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Mini Mouse - I really enjoyed the old X factor last night, one minute I was laughing the next I was crying, I'm a softy anyway.  

Gaye - Cheryl started me off last night too, I'm sure she did get upset because she believed that he was singing the song to his wife, but I think she may have been thinking about her cheating husband Ashley Cole (Scab) aswell as in the song it say's about lies.  
I had EC on Monday & ET on Wednesday but the time before that I had EC on Friday and ET on Monday, that was only because they are not open on Saturday's as someone else has rightly said.  Good Luck, but will come on tomorrow to wish you luck again. 
  

Homegirl - Welcome to FF, Good luck with the injection's, the first alway's seem's to be the worst.    

Jameson777 - Thank you for your thought's.  I can't explain how I'm feeling tonight, I feel sick with worry as well as having nauseus symptoms already, trying to stay positive.        

EBW1969 - Thank you for your thought's.  

Well, what can I say ...  I'm feeling so nervous about tomorrow, the thing is our appointment isn't until 2:30 in the afternoon so I have all the morning to drive myself and DP mad , maybe I should try and have a lay in until say 1, chance would be a fine thing!
I've just thought about something actualy, if our appointment is @ 2:30 and they do my bloods again then will they call me the same day with the result's as I would really want to know the same day.  Hoping and praying for a positive outcome tomorrow, as I've said before even if it's too early for them to see a heartbeat just as long as they can reassure me that the pregnancy is in the right place etc, that will make me so happy along with my level rising also.        .

Thanks Girls, don't know what I'd do without your support.

Caroline xxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi
just lurking and saw Caroline has her scan tomorrow -good luck!!!

Tooooo much to read all the way through so just      to all who need it!!!

Emma


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline, 
When yougo for bloods, are they measuring progesterone? if not when the nurse takes the blood ask him/ her to test it too,you can always say that the doc asked for it, then you would know for sure if those levels are ok or if you need a little boost.  
Lots of     
Future Mummy


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thinking of you Caroline....   for you and your DH


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi HH Beauties

Thanks for sharing your experiences with day 2 or day 3 transfers.  I think I am just going to go along with the flow     along the way.  My reading indicates that blasts are best (if you can get there) and I have already been told that it is not an option for us this time as it is an NHS cycle.

Caroline         

love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline, I hope all is well !   

Gaye, can't believe that you can't go to blasts on NHS.   , lots of   for EC and ET

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

no news from Caroline really hope all is well


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hope you're ok Caroline. xx

Good luck with egg colllections Gaye and Vikki. Here's hoping you get lots of lovely eggs.

Biddy xx


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Hope everyone is well ? 

Sorry no replies to anyone I have been working and unable to get online !! Been missing the update and I have 16 pages to read through !!

An update from me , I started stimming on 4th Aug and had my 1st blood test on Monday 8th had a call form doctor at HH and he said  I am reacting well to the drugs got to go for my 1st scan on Friday !!, 

Really excited in one breath but in another really worried and nervous ...just hope it is all well and working and getting some good results ...I have gone from hardly getting any sleep to be tired all the time not sure if I am getting use to the treatment or the drug are making me tired. 

So will know more on friday...think it is the not knowing that makes me so nervous so roll all friday morning 

I read through and send you all messages 

sending you all lots of    and    

from Emm


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I'm so so so sorry for not having posted yesterday only we had the most devastating news.

Please forgive me for not having replied to each persons Good Luck wishes individualy, only I have not had a chance to read them properly, but will say a joint thank you...

I will tell you from the beginning......

Went to the clinic @ 2:30 yesterday and had a short wait, then I was called in by Dr Fernando , something like that, please forgive my numb brain, went in and he told me & DP that if he did'nt speak it was no cause for concern, so I'm lying down and he's x raying me, DP is holding my hand so tight, I'm digging my nail's into his hand, then the word's everyone dread's - I'm afraid it's bad new's, well I have sobbed incontrolabley and once I compose myself he say's there is no pregnancy in the uterus, sorry if other's like this Dr but I don't, I said I want a second oppinion and asked for Jashree, he hurt me whilst scanning me, Jashree scanned me and did not - I really like her and she is amazing @ her job.  She very sweetly confirmed the first Dr's diagnosis but said I was definately pregnant and she believe's I have miscarried, I explained to her about the bleed that I had on our first test date and then spotting thereafter on & off so she advised me to have another blood test to check to see if the level's had gone down. I have not stopped crying but I will take the positive side to this tx again and that is that I know that I can get pregnant.   The Hospital phoned earlier with the blood result's but unfortunatley they have gone up to 2,544, they wanted me to go back this afternoon but I have started childminding my friend's 2 baby's and it would have been to difficult so I am going back tomorrow and they will rescan me and take my blood's again, they called me back after I said that I could not come in today and the Nurse said Anna Carby said that would be ok and they asked if I had any bleeding and any pain and I replied No to both as I have'nt, then later this afternoon about 4:40 after I'd been to the loo I had another show so called them straight away to let them know, they said nothing to worry about, but if later on I'm in load's of pain I have to go straight to A&E - I know what they are thinking... Ectopic pregnancy.

The hospital said that they will need for me to stay at the hospital whilst they check my blood's tomorrow and I suggested to them if it would be a good idea to get an overnight bag ready just incase they need to admit me and they thought it would'nt be a bad thing.

Girl's please please give me your advice.  I'm beside myself.                           

Surely if it was ectopic would'nt I be in loads & loads of time? which I'm not. Could the pregnancy be somewhere else else in the body where it could survive?

I'm so sorry if I don't get back to you tomorrow only I may not be able to.  

For all the girl's that are going for their EC's - really hope they get some lovely one's for you.   
For all the girl's that are going for their ET's - Wishing you loads of sticky vibes.  Good Luck.    
For all the girl's that are D/regging / Stimming - wishing you load's of luck for those lovely follie's.    

For everyone else, hope your all well.    

Please help me if you can.  

Love you all and I'm so grateful for your support.

Caroline xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Oh Caroline    

I am so sad for you, I don't even know what to say, this is awful sweet.

Have they tested your progesterone? I seem to always talk about it but by checking its levels it could help to diagnose an ectopic or not, if the progesterone levels are very low then it will mean it was biochemical or an early miscarry ( told by a nurse)
If it is still high then, something is making your body believe it is pregnant. besides, when I had my low positive I insisted and they did it, as dr Lavery said it was a good idea, but the other docs seemed surprised. My progesterone levels were decreasing which was also a good sign it was not an ectopic.
You can also ask to be monitored daily or every 2 days to avoid a laporoscopy , as long as you are not bleeding ( except spotting) and you have no pain. If you have pain or feel unwell , yes you have to go to A and E.

I am so sorry, I hope the consultant can find what went wrong and why the pregnancy did not hold.   

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Caroline

Don't really have much advice for you but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you  .

I was admitted to hospital in April when drs thought I had an eptopic (which turned out to be an enlarged folicle) and I was in agony. No bleeding or AF pains but my left ovary gave me so much pain I couldn't eat or sleep. I would have thought you would have felt similar to this with an eptopic?

Good luck for tomorrow, don't leave HH until you get some answers!

Catherine


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry Caroline  

I have no comforting advice in this area except perhaps have a look at other posts/forums on FF - I'm sure lots of ladies must have been through the same.

Take care of yourself and good luck tomorrow
xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Caroline - Hun i'm thinking of you    

I just want to make it better for you babes.  

At this stage you might not have any pain if it was an ectopic. WHat a rolercoaster you've been through, its so unfair. You will bounce back hun, and in no time you will be on here with good news!

say strong and love to you and DH. 

Becks xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read your post Caroline. This really is so cruel after all you've been through. i've no advice to offer other than to take care of yourselves  . B xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Caroline - thinking of you hunny       I have had an ectopic pregnancy which was in my fallopian tube.  I felt fine but at 6+6 I had spotting and very crampy abdominal pain.  A few hours later I was vomiting and my tummy was as hard as a brick.  Sorry I can't help with the your case but thought I would share what it was like for me having an ectopic.  My beta levels were really low approx 80 when they scanned me the following day.  Yours are still really high.     for you hunny.

I had EC today and have been feeling pretty rough all day. They collected 7 eggs     for them getting jiggy with DH sperm over night.  

love gaye


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

7 eggs Gaye - that's fantasic. Let's hope for lots of lovely healthy embies tomorrow   - quality not quantity is good hun.

Take it easy and good luck with ET on Thursday x


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

What a horrible thing for you to be going through Caroline,  I hope you get some answers and some peace soon.  I've nothing else to offer apart from my sympathy which seems a bit lame but hope it helps a bit.  Look after yourself.

I've got my first scan tomorrow morning, hoping the antagonist cycle is a bit more successful than the last.

Take care all.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all

big huge   to caroline.  I cant give you any advice or info hon on what is happening to you but my heart goes out to you sweetheart. Really wish I could do something to help you...  Will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope that you get some answers xxx

Homegirl - pretty sure you arent on the hall of fame are you an hh'er that I have missed? If so sorry I will add you to the next one which I will be doing later this week


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Im so sorry to read your news Caroline. We had a very similar experience with our first pregnancy. It is devestating, you poor thing.

I wanted to ask if any of you girls had done a "natural IVF" cycle at HH? We are thinking of having another go and are weighing up our options/finances.

Thanks 
Helen


----------



## Liefje (Sep 9, 2008)

Just read all your messages Caroline and really feel for you and our other half. I was just getting some hope out of your previous postings... v sad to read your latest message. 

Having to go for another blood test tmw morning as last Wednesday's was inconclusive. Trying not to worry during the day but been having the weirdest dreams since last Wednesday (all to do with babies). 


x cora


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Caroline, what awful news I am so sorry. I don't know what your levels indicate - but I do know that although ectopics can be incredibly painful, and always are when they rupture, you can have very little pain in the interim. The thing to watch out for is shoulder pain - which can be referred pain from your abdomen (pressure builds up against the diaphragm, and for some reason your neurons register it as shoulder pain). As the docs have said, if you have any severe pain or shoulder pain, go straight to A&E.

A friend of mine had several ectopics and is very authoritative on what to do when it happens. You can follow her story from the links in this post
http://holdingpattern.typepad.com/in_a_holding_pattern/2005/04/it_was_fun_whil.html

Thinking of you.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

caroline,   

As for me I have to postpone FET   by one month as I have a very bad flu. Started to feel unwell on Monday afternoon, yesterday was painful at work, but today high fever, extreme painful sorethroat, inflammed sinus, aches all over and shivering. The only reason I am on computer wanted to hear advice fron Fertility cons and she agrees I should postpone. So here we go , how frustrating. Also it is my 42 birthday on Sunday which I will probably have to celebrate at home, in bed even   It will be a depressing day as no baby, no FET and painful body ). hurry up next month!

Future Mummy


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Caroline, I am so sorry for your news    I really cannot think of anything to say that will make you feel better.
Just look after yourself and DH and keep strong hun...    I hope you get some answers today.

Future Mummy - Get well soon and Happy Birthday for the weekend.

Mini - Have a great holiday xx 

Hi to everyone else, just sorry its such sad news on the HH at the mo..


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

FM - sorry to hear that you are poorly hunny   .  I know it must be so frustrating to have FET postponed to next month but it is important that you are in ship shape condition for your embies.  

love gaye


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Caroline, hope today's a better day.

Futuremummy - feel better soon, flu is rubbish!

I didn't get a very good scan result today, just 2 follies and a very annoying doctor (I think it might be the same guy you saw Caroline).  He did the scan and said - 'just two follicles, you have to decide if you want to do egg collection or cancel' - he didn't even have my notes when I went in, didn't give me any advice, just seemed to want to get me out of the office.  Even if he wasn't in a position to advise me, he could have handled the situation better, rather than issuing what felt like an ultimatum on the spot after I'd had some less than great news.

As you can imagine I was a very unhappy bunny.  Anyway I went to complain about it, and had the patient manager explain how it works financially if you have to cancel a cycle.  Then got a call from Dr Barsoum an hour later with some proper advice.  It's amazing how quickly they spring into action if you're complaining about the service! Anyway, we're going to go for the EC and take our chances - they aren't great, but as we all know - we only need one to work!

Also had accupunture with Daniel this morning - he was great (especially as I was in a very emotional state!  ) and it didn't hurt a bit.

EBW1969 - I started posting just this week - would love to be on the hall of fame next time you do it!

Take care everyone x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Homegirl, I would have gone for EC too. You may have 2 fertilised embies ?   It is quality not quantity.
EBW, didn't your doc advise you to cancel your treatment too? Thank god you didn't!!!! 

Thanks for your nice words girls, I do feel a bit down and very rough at the moment , but bored in bed   so thought I would check my emails, but have to go back straight to bed now as very tired and typing a couple of emails has actually exhausted me.  

Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi all whizzing by as loads to do.

Caroline thinking of you today. xx

homegirl -will add you to the Hall of fame retrospectively as it were.  Just to let you know my story hon, (you can see about previous tx by my signature). With my most recent tx I only had one decent follie for most of my stimming even with being on I believe (cant remember) a high dose and extending stimms.  They ""found" another smaller one a few days before stimming stopped and gave me a 1% chance of getting to ET (especially based on my fert rates).  They said I should cut my losses and go with donor eggs next tx.  DP was against donor eggs and we discussed it in depth and decided what the heck we would see it through.  At EC I got 3 eggs though one was dodgy.  Of the decent eggs I had a 100% fert rate (ie 2/2) and had 2 embies back in....one is currently on my lap trying to type   It really does only take one   wishing you all the best xxx

FM sorry you have to postpone hon,  I know a month is an eon in fertility terms but it will be here before you know it just get yourself better xxx

Liefje- are you an HH'er to be added to our hall of fame too??  

better go and update the Hall of Fame.


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hope you feel better soon Future Mummy. And a joyeux anniversaire while waiting for next month to come around!   for a July baby!

You've come this far homegirl... I'd press on. At my first egg collection they got six eggs from four follicles. We were told to skip straight to egg donor (they love those donor eggs!) for the next cycle but we gave my eggs another shot. This time only three eggs from 12 follicles but one of them was good. Some women DREAM of getting two follicles! And there's growing evidence to suggest that ivf can be just as effective using fewer eggs. The doctors can only really guess at what your follicles are going to do, how many eggs you will lay and how many happy embryos you'll have.

Love to you today Caroline  

Biddy


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive thoughts ladies, just what I needed.  And you're so right Biddy, two is not to be sniffed at - but you know how you get your hopes up for 'perfect' treatments that go just how the doctors say they will... (Or maybe that's just me, I'm obviously a glutton for punishment    )

I'm booked in for EC on Friday, so I'm building myself back up to being positive about it all again!  

thanks, take care
homegirl


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, 7 eggs out of 7 follies is excellent, how is the fert ?    did they call you?
Vikki, how was EC?
sending you both lots of     for tomorrow as I believe you are both having ET tomorrow? 

Future Mummy


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

We got 5 fertilised so really pleased.  Had to chase them up today to find out.  ET is scheduled for tomorrow     

I had a different sedation this time around for EC, I was more awake   .  I did like being semi-awake (control issues) but the drugs wearing off didn't agree with me.  I was nauseous and sweaty and shivery and it took and age to pee.  

Homegirl - it only takes one sweets.  Good luck for EC on Friday     

Very nervous and excited all wrapped in one.  Less than 24 hours PUPO - yippee!

Love gaye


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

great news Gaye! What a result. The very best of luck for tomorrow. B


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, excellent result! see, 7 eggs were plenty!  
I wish you a resting 2WW    
lots of    for tomorrow too
Future Mummy


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Gaye, and good luck today!


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry to gatecrash

Has anyone heard from Caroline (wannabemum0, I see she hasn't been online since Tuesday night, does anyone know what happened yesterday?

Jane
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Jane, she hasn't been on this thread since Tuesday but I remember she said she might not post for a couple of days  ( I think) .
I also think yesterday she was supposed to be monitored at HH , wasn't she? 
I hope she is OK.       
Caroline, thinking of you  
Future Mummy


----------



## booboo1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Future Mummy

Thanks for your post last night, sorry I missed it.
EC went well thanks. It was a little painful until I went right under the sedation, and it took me ages to pee after, which is a miracle for me! But Other than that it was fine. (and had a 2 hour sleep afterwards!)

Just got back from my ET, it took ages because I had to keep going back and waiting because my bladder wasn't full enough, even tho I was at bursthing point! Sadly none were recommended for freezing but we got 2 embies put in, 1 was 3 cell which had increasd to 5 cell by the time we went to ET and the other was 4 cell. And we got our little piccie, which made me cry.. DP thought I was    but I thought it was a very emotional moment!

Sooo, test date is 23rd september   

I have lots of DVD's to keep me company over the next week and will be doing lots of resting!

Gaye - I hope your et went well hun, please let me know how you are

Lots of love

Vikki xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

ET went well today.  We have x2 3 cell embies on board.  We were only going to have 1 3 cell and 1 2 cell but the little fella grew another cell   .  Unfortunately the others were not OK for freezing.

 Vikki - glad to hear it went well for you.  I had the opposite problem, my bladder was at bursting point at ET and I had to empty only a cup full.... that was hard!!

Caroline - Hope you are OK hunny   

Love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Vikki and Gaye, well done and hoping you have a resting 2WW. 
You are now both  PUPO !  
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats PUPO ladies.

Gaye...my bladder was also really full when I had K transferred....I had to "part go" 4 times before they could comfortably get the "eclair tongs" in to start transferring.  They thought I would have an empty bladder by then but it was "the fullest they had seen" so heck knows what it was like before I started emptying it.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Caroline thinking of you honey xxx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

EBW - That was my problem with the 'eclair tongs'


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

gaye hope that your following my lead has a similar result!


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Are you feeling better Futuremummy?
To Gaye and Vikki, have a good 2ww, hope to be joining you on Monday. 

Fingers crossed for EC tomorrow, I've a bit of a tummy ache tonight, I hope that's not a bad sign and just two great big fat eggs getting ready for their debut!

Take care everyone, esp Caroline.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi homegirl, 

I am sending you lots and lots of    for EC today!

I am feeling a bit better thanks!
the worse was Wednesday and Thursday when I reached 39 and 39.5 fever,in the morning,but after a few paracetamols, I was a bit better. However,  better today  but started coughing a lot. I hadn't had the flu for a very long time, but apparently lots of people getting it ! At least the terrible sorethroat is gone! that was painful! but I am glad I cancelled my FET, I don't see me coughing like that at ET! Beside I don't even have the energy to go for a scan! 
One of those things.

Caroline, I hope you are ok   

Future Mummy



I


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh FM you sound like you were really poorly   Glad you are feeling a little better.  Hope your DH is looking after you   

Homegirl - Hope EC went well today hunny     

Vikki - Hope are you doing well hunny     

Went for a walk today (before the rain) and ovaries are still feeling a bit sore from EC.  I am taking it easy but am also trying to amuse myself with stuff to do.  I am not good at sitting around doing nothing.

Have a great weekend ladies

Love Gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, sounds good that you keep busy but still trying to rest at times. I find it very difficult to be at home even though I am sick so I can understand you want to do things!
DH is being a star , and tonight he arrived with beautiful flowers, a bottle of champagne ( I will waittomorrow to open it as still funny taste in mouth with all this flu thing) and a DVD of one of my fav series. the 60's series Bewitched. The latest DVD is out. He is a sweetie. He knows I am bored! so tomorrow , now that my brain is slowly recuperating   it will be a sofa day watching the DVD. I think I am better staying home this week end and then I will be fine to go back to work on Monday. Flu can come and go , so not taking any risks. But best friend coming to the flat on Sunday and cooking me ( and DH   ) a Caribbean meal , yummy , can't wait. I wanted to cook with her ,but she is having none of it. I am expelled from my own kitchen   it should be a fun day after all.  
Have a nice week end all, 

Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I typed a post yesterday and lost the b****y lot and the same thing just happened again. ARrrrrr         

I am now too frightened to retype it all again word for word that I am going to try and make a long story short.

Went to the Clinic on Wednesday and was scanned again, unfortunately no sac etc showed up, Jashree was very pleased though as there was no free fluid either which would have added to the pregnancy that is not where it should be. I had to repeat my blood test and was asked to wait around for a couple of hours for the result. Mum came with me as DP was unable to get anymore time off from work. We waited in the waiting area and I fell asleep as we had got to the clinic @ 8:45 and it was about 2:00, eventualy Josephine(one of the nurses that has gotten to know me) came across to me and informed me that the result's were back but the Dr's were looking at them and would be out shortly, next thing Mr Lavery walk's into the room beside the Ladie's toilet in the HH and I'm convinced that they are all discussing me. After a while Mr Lavery come over to me and these word's will stay will me for a long time "I'm sorry, it's bad news" I just started shaking and crying and all though Mr Lavery was talking I could not tell you what he said, so glad Mum was there. I was thinking the worse case scenario which to me would have been surgery but Mr Lavery was unaware that I had done some research on ectopic pregnancy's and had researched Methotrexate and this is what he suggested, so really yes, it was bad new's it could have been alot worse. I was taken around to the recovery area in the clinic as I had to wait for a bed on a ward because I was being admitted. Waited til about 5o until they found me a bed and had to have my ob's taken every 2 hours. My level had increased to 4,000 & something on Wednesday and 5,000 something on friday when I was discharged. I was relieved that on Saturday I never had to go to the Clinic but I did today for a further blood test and I got the result a while ago and the level is now 7,000, I started crying and could'nt comprehend what the Dr was saying so I asked her to speak to Mum, when I spoke to her she said that they expected the level's to rise, then I remembered that I too had read this, they rise before they fall, I have to go back on Wednesday for another test and this is where the level's should drop    if they do not then I will have to have a further injection of Methotrexate. I have got to take a positive from a very traumatic experience and that is that I can get pregnant and *WILL* again. I said to Mr Lavery that my baby got lost that's all and he said yes unfortunately, he's so lovely, Mum said next time we will buy it a Tom Tom Go and DP said a route planner, they did make me laugh   

Must tell you just how screwed up my head is...

When I went up to the ward I was asked a series of question's which included what religion are you, I replied "Royal Catholic" should have obviously answered Roman Catholic, then the lady that serves up the food came to the foot of my bed and said Carolini, I said yes thinking she was saying my name as she was Italian or Spanish, Mum said I did'nt know you liked macaroni, I said No I don't what made you say that, Mum said well that's what your getting for dinner and had to run after the lady and explain that I misheard her   .

I really don't know how I feel at the moment just keep  all the time, when will it stop - soon I hope.   

Have not had a chance to read all the post's since last Tuesday but would like to wish anyone who is having their EC or ET's or starting tx or in the 2WWW all the very best of luck   

Thanks for your wishes and I will keep you informed, please pray that my level's go down by 15% on Wednesday as that is what they are expecting, I'm not very optimistic after all what has happened to me.

Take care all and thank you for all your support.


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Caroline - your poor thing - how awful for you.  I really hope the levels do go down by the required amount.  It is good that you avoided the need for surgery. You are right to take the positive from this - you can get pregnant. This is definitely a good thing even though it probably doesn't feel much like it at this moment. Thinking of you and hoping you get good news on the levels on wednesday. 
Bettyx


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi Caroline 

I am soooo sorry to hear your news sending you a big   and   for you both 

just an update from me ! 

well ready for EC tomorrow ....really nervous about it and going into to HH at 9am 2M.

really hoping we get a good result been in a mood most of the day, everyone seems to be getting on my nerves think this is because of tomorrow, went to friend though and she cooked a lovely roast beef dinner so that cheered me up a bit think i am just letting things get to me ....roll on tomorrow 

just praying everything goes well and they have a party in the lab 

the first 2 weeks of injection seem to take forever and now ...this weekend has gone quickly but tonight seems to be dragging ...know they is no point going to bed as will not be able to sleep, 

got loads of twinges in my belly today not sure if that a good sign or bad or any sign at all , 

I saw someone had put on about not using a hot water bottle , but could not find a answer ...is it OK to use before EC and What about after ET...

tI have not had a chance to read though everything as yet still trying to catch up been working most of weekend, 

hope all is well with you all and will post soon 

loads of     and     and


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

caroline hon I am so sorry.  Thinking of you and yours at this time.

Emm21
- HWB is fine before ET (though warm rather than hot) though not after- although I did use after with K but soon stopped when told embies prefer the "natural temp" Good luck for EC

Homegirl- you having ET tomorrow? if so good luck to you too xxx

Cant stop been away (again) have things to do not least uploading K's 8m photo (scary) also havent been sleeping that well so am knackered.

Gonna do the hall of fame as busy tomorrow and going to hospital on  Tues for my cons appt re my kidney thingy....


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 16 September 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Wannabemum08   thinking of you (hate saying this but YKWIM) level decreasing vibes xxx
Britgrrl 
FM  hope you are better soon

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Supriya 
homegirl 
Emm21 
bobbob 
cawallinger 
Mimo 
vholloway1978 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July   Any news
*vholloway1978 * EC 9 September PUPO PUPO  
*Gaye *- EC 9 September PUPO PUPO  
*homegirl * EC 12 September PUPO PUPO 
*Emm21* EC 15 September 
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Jameson * baseline scan 18 September 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*mini mouse * Starts DR for FET 14 September  
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt was 20 August 08 
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
b]Britgrrl- * followup last week August   

*MUMMIES TO BE*    

*Lisax -*  (date?)   scan 29 Sept
*Scooter *  28 July Next Scan?  
*Nikki2008*- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
*Sara13* 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
* Kirsty (Kan1) *  21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
*NorthernFox *  from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
*JandJ -*  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
*biddy2 *  from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
*Shania35 *  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
* saffronL* -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF EDD? Next Scan?  

 
*HH MUMMIES * 

*Ali M 7482 - * Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
*Hush*- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
*Angie -* Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgrrl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck*

*Future Mummy - * Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
*loubeedood-* Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Odette -* ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
*Totyu-* Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo​
*Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167*​


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline , you poor thing   . I am sorry you are going through this sweetie. I am not sure I understand why the levels went so high, what does it mean Methothrexate: did they inject you something ? sorry, probably a stupid question.
I so hope you are now feeling a bit better. When do you have to go back there? I am sending you lots of      
I am so sorry you had to go through that.  
Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Girls,

Thank you all for your kind wishes.

FM - With Methotrexate it is the norm for the level's to rise before they fall.  
Yes, it was a horrid injection & DP said the needle was very big, I decided not to look, well couldn't really as it was in the rear.  
I have got to go back on Wednesday for another bloodtest and they are expecting the level to drop by 15%, it was 7,000 today. 
There is a 90% success rate with this, but if they have to they will give me another injection, but I'm hoping with all my heart that they have dropped and I don't have to go through any more pain apart from the blood tests which I will have to go back for every week.  DP want's to take me abroad but we may not be able to go, we just have to wait & see. 
Sorry you have'nt been well, what is it? hope nothing that will stop you from going for tx this month.  

EBW - Good Luck for your appointment on Tuesday.  
emm21 - Good Luck for your EC tomorrow, hope they get some lovely egg's.  

Take care all & I will keep checking on you and will let you know the result of the blood test on Wednesday or when I find out.

Caroline x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Keep looking after yourself caroline.

I'm in for ET today, just one embie!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Caroline

   Sweetie, I am so sorry for you and DH.  You have been really strong through all this uncertainty and what a great positive attitude you have.  Yes, you can get pregnant again..... sat nav required   

Hoping your blood tests are moving in the right direction on Wednesday     

Love gaye


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline,  
I did not know levels could go so high with the injection . did they explain about the ectopic, and where it was? 

I still feel really out of it with the flu.No more fever,no shiver so went back to work this morning, but not sure I will stay there all day, I still feel out of it a bit and I have a really bad cold and am coughing. That's theflu, itcomes and goes for ages!Thank god I postponed treatment! DH is still not out of it 100% and coughs too although he did not have to take any days off , he did not get all the shivers and fever I had.But we certainly look tired.It is apparently a very aggressive flu virus! a very early one too!
Still I had a good day yesterday, with DH and my best friend, and we celebrated my birthday at home. I was very spoilt! 

Have a good day and a good week all!

Future Mummy


----------



## biddy2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello all

Lots of love to you caroline... that's a terrible ordeal to go through. I second Gaye there, you're great to be so positive about it all. I hope your next blood test sees things settling down. So near yet so far  .

Good luck with ET Homegirl... one is all you need.

And good luck with collection today Emm21.

Thanks for the Hall of fame EBW. Good luck with your hospital appointment.  

Get well soon Future mummy.

Biddy xxx


----------



## booboo1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Caroline

Sorry to hear what you have been thru honey.     that you get good news on Wednesday.

Thinking of you   

Vikki xxx


----------



## SUPRIYA (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi guys, can I join you ?

I have been referred to the hammersmith hospital for ICSI, my first appointment is next month. I m under the impression that the waiting is around 6 months. I just moved to ealing from wimbledon. I was on the waiting list for St Heliers IVF there for 3 months, will it lessen the waiting period at Hammersmith at all?
Any ideas??


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Vikki

How are you hunny??  I am doing OK if still a little sore from EC!!!  Really glad to be off work this week.  Last time I went back to work after a week and to be honest that was fine to do so.  I really don't think I could go back this week as my work is quite labour intensive.  1 week to go       

Love gaye

FM - Look after yourself hunny!  Flu like you say can come and go and drag on if you are not careful


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Suriya

Welcome to HH thread   

My gut feeling is that I don't think you should go back on the end of the waiting list.  If I was you I would contact your PCT in Wimbledon asking if they could contact the Ealing PCT explaining the situation.  Following this up with a letter from your Ealing GP. To give you some info to support your enquiry.  The maximum time you should wait for a referral appointment from GP to specialist should only take 18weeks. If you are not seen within this time this is classified as a breech and your PCT could be fined.  Just because you have moved from one PCT area to another I think they are obliged to make sure you are still seen within the 18 weeks.  Technically if you have already been waiting for 3 months you should expect appointment in the next month.

Good luck. 

love gaye


----------



## booboo1 (Jun 30, 2008)

HI Gaye

I'm doing ok thanks hun. Glad to hear you are well. I had a real "down day" yesterday and it took a lot of effort to drag myself out of bed (even tho the sun was shining - what a waste!). DP is at work today but before he left he insisted I take a walk into town. So I did just that, managed not to buy any cakes in the bakers and also stayed away from Costa! (Did buy myself a top and some PJ's tho  ) Anyway, I'm feeling better for it!

Hows your DH now? Has he recovered from saturday?    

OTD 1 week tomorrow    Are you finding that it's going slowly or not too bad?

Speak soon

Vikki xxx


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi all  

I am so sorry about you news caroline sending you    

just been reading through all the news, sending my love and wishes to all of you, 

had my EC today did not get back untill 4 then had acup !!, fell asleep so sorry not been on here as yet.

Well they managed to get 15 follies , which they said is a good number so fingers crossed they are all having a party tonight and bumping and grinding !! feel quite sore and bloated and soooooooo tired. 

got to go back on wens for ET and have taken everyone advise and booked the rest of the week off to rest. 

going to have a early night tonight and will log on 2m xx


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hi all,
sorry about the post and dash this morning.  Just thought I'd put something on as I've been a bit quiet for a few days.

hello Supriya, I'm quite new to this thread and all the ladies have been lovely - you're in good company!  Hope the wait isn't too long for you.

Had Et today - a good 8 cell embryo went back, hopefully getting squished in nicely now!  I had accupuncture afterwards and have been really tired -  I slept for 5 hours solidly this afternoon, which isn;t like me.  Not sure if it was the accupuncture or just the emotional rollercoaster.  Anyone else had that after accupuncture?

I'm officially a lady in waiting now though.  Just going to go back to work and be as normal as possible (except for the continual   and   cycle of course!!!)

take care, homegirl x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning All...

I have been so busy at work I have only jusy come on to say I got a BFP     and have my scan booked for 29th.
Take care Lisa xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

What great news Lisa, congratulations!!  

Caroline, I was so sorry to read you news, hope you are holding up. You can get pregnant, that is the thing to hang on to, you are so right about that.

Emm, hope your little guys are doing the business ready for tomorrow  

Im a HH girl from a few years back, we were lucky enough to concieve our son there in 2006 and today we saw Mr L again to talk about another go.

I think I had rosied over a) how traumatic it all is before you even get to be pregnant and b) how expensive it is!!  £650 today just for the basic tests before we even get started. omg!

No one replied to my post asking about "natural" ivf, but if anyone is interested HH do not reccomend it at all. That was a big no, no from Mr L which we were happy to accept.  Hopefully we will fit a cycle in before xmas closure, but maybe not with the timing of the HSG (yuk!).


Helen


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi all 

well feel really sore after EC yesterday but called the hospital today and the egg partied last night with DH ...I got 16 eggs in the end and 11 have fertiz i think that is quite a good number ? they seemed pleased 

they said they would let us know the grade tomorrow , can anyone explain the who grading ??

bit confused 

thanks and babydust to all 

from emm xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi All

It is my birthday today and I have been very much spoilt by my DH. He took a few hours off work this morning to make me a yummy breakfast and has spoilt me with the box set of The Soprano's. I have never watched an episode so very much looking forward to cold miserable winter weekend's to watch. Of course winter doesn't need to come just yet  We are out for dinner tonight to a lovely little Italian restaurant we love... unfortunately they also serve one of my favourite red wines, may have to get DH to order it so I can smell it 

Lisa congratulations of your 

Emm - I wouldn't get too caught up in the grading of embryo's, I know I have been guilty of this myself. It can make you feel really despondent about the transfer if your embryo's are of average quality, which mine always have been. The thing to keep in your mind is that you *can* get pregnant from poor fragmented embryo quality too. Also the confusing thing with grading is that all clinics have their own unique grading system, so researching it on the net might not give you the grading that HH use. In fact with my two cycles at HH one embryologist used a grading system 1 - 4 and another used a 3 tier grading system of good, excellent, and poor. So who knows   One of the big things with HH is that they will only freeze embryo's of excellent/grade 1 quality. Reading through previous HH thread postings this is not always the case and I wished that I had known that before my ET this time because I may have pushed for freezing. Best of luck for ET tomorrow.  

Love gaye


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrat's Lisa 

thanks you Gaye for the info i think you are right just read so many different things was not sure, will know more tomorrow i suppose and just lucky i have some fertiz to be fair 

soooo nervous about tomorrow , booked of work untill monday so can get some rest ...DH going to be looking after me


----------



## booboo1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Lisa

Congratulations on your BFP hun! Well done to you and DH!!

Vikki xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Lisa and DH!!

Happy Birthday gaye!!

Emm- never knew the grading of my embies they didnt volunteer that info for some reason (maybe they were rubbish) you have a good fert rate there so good luck for ET and beyond

Whizzing by as back from hospital have to go for a CAT scan  consultant wants it all double checked "especially in light of your C-section 8 months ago" whatever that means....


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Home Girl, lots of    for a BFP and a resting 2WW.

Lisa, well done! congratulations,

Gaye, happy birthday girl! I hope you have a wonderful evening ! if DH has a glass of that red wine, I am sure it is ok to have a sip or 2 , on such a special day  

Emm , lots of   for tomorrow. 

EBW, sorry you have to go through the CAT scan I hope you feel better soon . Are you in pain? At least now with the scan they can once and for all see if something needs specific attention or not.    
Kate 's new  photo is great. She changes so much every month! She is just adorable  

Supriya, welcome!

Mrs GG, lots of   for your next cycle. Yes , it is so expensive! Can your GP prescribe some of the tests? As for nat IVF, not sure what is best, some clinics do both, but irrespective of what is better, HH can't do it as they are closed on week end and a nat IVF means being opened 7 days a week as EC and ET can not be planned/controlled.

I am still suffering of this bloody flu! went to GP today, told off for going back to work yesterday, and off again for rest of week. It just isn't going away. I had no voice this morning and it is making me so tired. Not much fever, just a bit sweaty, but I feel out of it. Yesterday at work was painful. I have to rest my voice and throat and rest and drink lots of warm water with lemon and honey. 
I hope I am ok for next month FET   ) ( surely , this virus will just be a bad memory!)

Future Mummy


----------



## SUPRIYA (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks guys.
Im glad I found this site. 
Iv my first appointment at Hammersmith on 22nd oct.
Iv already had one NHS funded cycle at Plymouth, which unfortunately did not work. Its just so difficult to wait!!!


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Wow guys, so much going on!!!!  Where do we get the energy?!  Or are you all knackered like me?   

Lisa - wonderful news, congratulations!  

Happy birthday Gaye!

Emm, I think 11 is a great number - good luck for your transfer.

I was back to work today - took my embie picture with me on my mobile so I can have a sneaky look now and again, it's amazing how calming I find it - everything else just seem so minor by comparison!

take care all,
Homegirl x


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

evening ladies 

sorry for the late post, 

I know i should be getting some sleep, still really sore from the EC and bless DH is sleeping on the sofa to give me the whole bed as cannot get comfy .....so just sitting in bed with my laptop...

sorry no personals ...just feel i need to get everything off my chest before i can sleep so everyone can ignore this im just rambling and these are thoughts...

God I am praying all goes well tomorrow , really hoping I get the best news in 2ww...so nervous just feeling soooo much pressure now , DH is really nervous too and this has been the 1st time he really said that..but he has been good saying it will be ok. all my family that know want the good news but what if it does not happen...everyone around me seems to have children or babies and feel a failure and worthless having to put everyone through this ...inc myself 

please please work tomorrow ....going to be a long 2ww ...

            

booked time of work till monday and hoping that enough time to recover so going to spend all day in bed with some dvds always want to keep myself busy to keep my mind of things but know I cannot !, hopefully will sleep for the first 4 days


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Emm 21  
sending you lots of      for tomorrow, I am sure it will be fine. 11 fertilised is excellent number and you only need one that works! 
Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Thank you for all of your kind thoughts and wishes.

Future Mummy - Flu is horrid,it really takes alot of of you does'nt it.  Hope you will be soon be feeling tickety boo!!!!! 

Emm21 - Wow, 11 is a fantastic number - Congratulation's & the Best of Luck for tomorrow.  

Happy belated Birthday Gaye.  

EBW - Good Luck for when your scan is, have they given you a date?

TO all the PUPO ladie's praying you get some great news @ the end of the dreaded 2ww. 

I can't sleep cos all I'm doing is thinking of tomorrow's blood test result, Please God let it have gone down by 15% otherwise I will have to have another shot of Methotrexate.                                            

Sorry if I forgot anyone.  
Good Nite, going to see if I can fall asleep now. 

Caroline x


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Caroline - hope your test gives the results you need, and that you eventually got some sleep last night.

Emm,  you sound just like me - worrying about what everyone else wants and thinks as well as whether it'll work at all.  I thought before my first cycle that I wouldn't talk to people because i didn't want their pity - it was harder to face that than the IVF I think.  But when I started to really talk to them ,the people who care don't pity you they just want you to be happy - however that comes about.  Don't feel worthless - think about it this way, you're going through a trial much worse many people face, because it goes on for such a long time, has so many unknowns and affects you on so many levels - you're a hero!  Keep going, only 2 more weeks to  go...

I hope that helps - good luck today.

Homegirl x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Morning Ladies

I had a lovely day yesterday, thank you for the birthday wishes.  I am into the second week now and the 2ww madness is starting to creep in.  Fortunately I have a few things planned for the next couple of days so should hopefully be distracted enough.  My ovaries have finally settled down from EC.  It kinda felt like stimming symptoms again but with twinges.  I have my last acupuncture session today at HH which I always enjoy and find relaxing.

Good luck Emm21 for ET today     

Caroline - Hunny hope those levels have come down today.  I also hope you don't have to wait around at the clinic for the results   

EBW - Sorry to hear you have to have further investigations into what is going on, hopefully that will be the end of it.  I might be confused but I thought it was kidney stones not a c-section problem     Sorry I am confused.  I really like the new piccie of K.  She is such a cutie  

FM - hope you and your DH are feeling better.  That flu is just miserable!!!

love gaye


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning girls

Carline - Hun I really hope your levels have dropped today and you dont have to have more meds.     for you hun xx 

girls on the 2ww wait, hope your not going to insane....I hope to get to this stage on this go so I would love to have the worry of the 2ww     to all of you

Havent really been on here much, have my BL scan at HH tomorrow and just   we can start stimming, it seems to be taking forever this time...just want to get going and hopefully grow some nice big follies.

Future mummy - hope your feeling much better now hun, when do you hope to start your FET?

Emm21 - good luck for ET today, they will soon be back safe with you and you may even get frosties !!   

Lisa - congratulatons on your BFP  !!  Brilliant news for the HH girlies


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

an update from me, had ET yesterday and feel OK still sore from the EC more than yesterday , had 11 out of 16 fertiz . 4 ver good and 7 average they seemed really pleased and put two back and froze the rest ...test on mon 28th so just got to wait now...    that i get the good result !!!

gaye - 5 embies, congrat's 

vikki - congrats on being PUPO!

future mummy - sorry to hear of the delay make sure you rest up , take it easy !!

lisa - congratulations! 

EBW - HOW DID YOUR SCAN GO 

Hi to northern fox, mini mouse, catherine, biddy, britgrrl , jameson  ,homegirl,  and supriya  

thank you to you all for all the positive comments and support , 

send you all


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning HH girlies

Emm21 - congrates girl PUPO for you then!!!

I was at the HH this morning for my supressed scan, just waiting for the call to see if I can start stimming and that they have all the results back they needed (  its all OK and we can get stimming)

Hope all are well, still thinking of you Caroline, hope your feeling a little better xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Just a quick one from me..

Jameson777 - Hope when you get the phone call where they say you can start stimming, it's such a waiting game. Thank you for keeping me in your thought's.  

Emm21 - Well done on being PUPO.   

Got some news, will post again later as I am looking after my friend's 2 baby's this afternoon.

Caroline x


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hey 

cannot believe got to wait 11 more days for test .....all i keep thinking about, wish i was at work in a way and something to keep me busy, 

did anyone do a test before the HH blood test ?

also from implanting how long does it take the eggs to settle and decide if it going to work i understand everyone is different is that way we have 2WW

DH working late and thinks are just going through my mind at 100 miles an hour and canno stop thinking , 

mum and dad are away as well, my two friends that know about ET have children so feel like cannot speak to them 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

why do we have to wait 2ww it seems long enough .....im soooo impatient i know !!!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

emm, most of us are tempted to test before test day.I certainly was, and did test ( 2 days before and one day before). No need to do too early, it won't show anything .  I would suggest waiting until day before though if you can as sometimes late implanting. Also clearblue is the most sensitive brand I think, if you dedide to test.
If you can wait, better wait. 
Lots of     

Future Mummy


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

I didn't need to test early last time (  ) but I think I'd still wait until the hospital test.  I think I'd rather get a more conclusive result from them.  Besides it's only more cash to spend!  

I had a rubbish day today - felt really low this morning, went to work to take my mind off it which worked for a while, but then ended up having a huge row with a member of my team who was being a total moron.  It was proper fist shaking rage too   , probably hasn't done my little embie any good.  Oh well something else to feel guilty about...


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Homegirl - it is really important for you on the 2ww to try and relax and not be stressed.  I know it is easier said that done as all the symptom watching can turn you into a nut case.... You are hearing from number one nut case here     This time around I have take then whole 2 weeks off work as like what it sounds for you my work is quite stressful and is labour intensive as I am a nurse working in a radiology department... not ideal being exposed to radiation all day!!!!  During my first cycle in June I put myself in many stressful situations at work that I felt guilty about, so this time around I didn't want to have that guilt.

Bobbi -     Yippee about your DH sperm.  How proud he is of his brew reminded me of some friends of mine who had tried for 3 years to conceive naturally and then they did.  He strutted around calling himself the 'inseminator'    So with all this testing does that mean you are getting a date sorted for your treatment

Jameson - How did your scan go?  Are you stimming??  Getting closer hun   

Emm - well done PUPO!!     

Caroline - Hope you are OK hunny   

FM - I am with you and am an early tester.  I had to restrain myself this morning (I know.... way to early) from testing.  Sorted out the demons in my head and just went for a wee to end the argument     .  I will do a HPT though either Sunday or Monday morning so I can share the experience with DH.  Not keen for the phone call on my own without firstly sharing the news with DH.  Hope you are feeling better   

 EBW - hope you are OK?  Any more news for when you scan is

I am doing OK.  Second week madness is beginning to settle in of the 2ww.  5 more sleeps before OTD   .  I feel quite different to last time and am trying to look at it as a positive sign.  I had a bit of cabin fever today so just caught the tube into the city and had a wander.  Tomorrow I am meeting a friend for a spot of shopping and lunch in Richmond tomorrow, so filling my time off with lots of positive things to do.  

Hope you all are well 



love gaye


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi everyone

Had my pre-treatment scan at HH today. 2 perfect ovaries and a uterus. Feels like we're a little bit closer to the big event!

Fingers crossed for everyone who needs it  

Catherine


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as DP feeding K and I have snuck up here

Im ok, no news on when the CAT scan is yet will keep you posted

Been manically cleaning today as I think we have an unwelcome visitor again (like we did 2 years ago) in the house....well it rhymes with house too.....and has whiskers.  Put some humane traps down with peanut butter so we will see....

At my previous hospital they didnt do bloods just HPT which you did at home and let them know.  With HH I held out and didnt test!  Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

To all you 2ww's, try & hold out until your OTD   it will be worth it, it's so hard I know.   ^ 

I went back to the hospital yetserday to have my level's checked and this time I did ask if they knew where the EP was and I was told some big name & wish I'd have wrote it down, but all it mean's is that it could be anywhere and they do not know where.

The hospital called with the result of the test and I was on the cusp of the 15% so they suggested I come back for another blood test on Day 10 which is Saturday and they expect for the level to have come down a fair bit, they didn't say a figure but if they are not satisfactory then it mean's that I will have to have another shot of Methotrexate.
Maybe at long last thing's are starting to work as I had a bit of spotting yesterday and today   

Had a lovely day today minding my friend's little one's, they are ages 1 & 2 and they have really helped me @ this time, before all this happened to me I'd agreed to mind them 3 day's a week whilst my friend went back to college, she is on her own and I really take my hat off to her for wanting to better herself and build a stable future for her girl's.  She did say once she found out about my situation that she would completely understand if I did'nt want to mind them, I said No it would do me good and I really feel that it has, they both smile up at me and they melt my heart. 

Nite all, will pop on tomorrow to see how everyone is.

caroline xx



FM - Hope your feeling better.


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

You're totally right Gaye,  the stupid thing is that until yesterday this has been the least stressful job I've had in years!  Anyway, I've been thinking about it and I'm a living breathing person and these things happen.  Hereby getting off the guilt bus! 

Caroline, you sound a lot better.   I've got a lovely nephew (who's 3 and mad about cars) and he gives me a lot of strength too, I don't get to see him very often as he's up in Yorkshire but his dad sends me pictures every week and he's just learning to hold a conversation on the phone (the 3 yr old, not my brother  ) which is fun.

Take care everyone
Homegirl x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

caroline - sorry to see what has happend.  Glad you are seeing it as a positive experiece.  Its crap that you had to have such a rollercoater experience to add to the pain.  You will bounce back and lets hope it manages to find the bleeding map next time!!     

FM - hope you are feeling better now.  Bummer that your tx had to be cancelled but at least you will be fit and healthy for next month.    

Gaye and Homegirl - hope the 2ww isn't too    for you!!  i'm dredding mine when it happens!  

My holiday went well.  Got back last night, and am now knackered!! I'm nice and brown though!  back to work on tues. I've just boked a acu session for next fri. I told DH that i wil have ask acu bloke to detox my liver from the effects of the holiday alcohol!! OOOPS!!


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hello,
I am feeing really low today, so sorry if this post isn't much fun to read.

I'm totally overcome with the feeling that it hasn't worked again.  I've got niggly pains low down in my tummy and think that my period is on it's way.  Last time I came on about 3 days before test day, so it's about right.  I don't think I can face it not working again.  It's all too hard. I always said i would give it 3 goes, but I'm not sure I can put myself through this again.

Trying really hard to be brave, but I feel so alone.  DH is wonderful, but he manages to stay detached from this stuff to keep sane, and that sometimes that makes me feel even crazier by comparison.  He says all he needs is me to be happy and however much he'd love a child, we'll cope if we aren't lucky enough to have one.  I just can't see beyond the big hole that not having a baby leaves in my life.

I need a cup of tea and some sympathy.  Thanks for listening.
Love to you all,
Homegirl x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Homegirl, you did make me laugh when I read your post and he's just learning to hold a conversation on the phone (the 3 yr old, not my brother  ) which is fun.

- but now I feel sad, please dont get dispondant dont forget just how our body's can play trick's with us,think about how many post's you've read on here with girl's saying they've got AF pain's and they end up with a much longed for BFP.  I really do know how hard this wait is for you so please try and hold some positive thoughts in your mind and not too many negative one's.  How long before your OTD? I will pray for you & DH     

Mini Mouse - Nice to have you back from your hol's.  I am jealous that you need to detox, chance would be a bloody fine thing with me as I'm unable to have any    or  I'm not a great big drinker but could do with one or ten 

Gaye - Well done for getting a date to start, hope this is the one.  

Thank you all for keeping me in your thought's as it's what I need at this time.
Went back to the hospital yesterday to have my level's checked again, I was asked to call around 3/4 for the result's, I did so but the Gynae Dr was unable to talk to me as she was the only Dr in A&E but said she'd call back, she did and said that she was discussing my result with another Consul ant and they both came to the conclusion that I should return to the hospital on Monday for another bloodtest but this time I should wait for a couple hours for the result and if my level has'nt gone low enough then I am probably going to have to have another shot of Methotrexate, I am going to bring an over night bag with me just in case they want to admit me. 
DP and I were hoping to get a cancellation and were going to have a break, can't see this happening though because if I have to have another shot then I will have to be monitored closley, this was the only thing that I had to look forward to and I think even this is going to be another disappointment for me   

Really fed up as I feel that AF the old bag is on her way as I have been experiencing the ovary pains that I get when it's that time and just before my AF I am really hormonal and very grumpy,snappy you name it and I have the other hormones still going on from the EP which is still in my system so I have the two fighting amonst eachother and driving me  .

Hello to everyone that I did'nt mention, hope your all having a lovely Sunny Sunday.

Caroline xx


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hi Caroline,
thanks for your thoughts, I really appreciate them,   especially as I know what a hard time you're going through. 

Trying to keep my chin up. 
H x


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi girls,

feeling awful today....had a massive row with my DH last night went out for a friends birthday for a meal i had not felt well all day, after the meal around 10pm i said i wanted to go home as felt awful he wanted to stay for a few beers with the other who do not know what i am going through....at the moment.

anyway i came home on my own thinking he would check up on me with a text or call or just come home and started feeling worse and getting upset, at 12pm he said people were going back to a friends for more drinks i asked him to come home as felt really bad and he said he would then at 1pm still not in so called and he had gone back there ...flipped out at him got myself in right state and when he got in at 1:15 we rowed and i was so ill and tired started getting lots of pains in my lower belly twinges and now i feel like i have done some damage as i am 7 days into 2ww .....

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

still had a few twinges today and not sure if i am going to come on ...that how i am feeling as (.)(.) were really sore and not so much now just like when i am going to come on !!!

Such an idiot !!!! should not have let it bother me just wanted him here as felt so crap !


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Emm - MEN!!!  Aren't they lucky they don't have to put up with what we have to!!  The 2ww is full of feeling like AF is on her way.  I shouldn't worry hun.  The drugs make it feel like she is on her way. And as for that DH of yours, i hope his head hurts and he has his tail between his legs!!  Hope he is treating you with lots of cuddles and non stop cups of tea!!!  Don't worry, i sure you have done no damage at all!!   

Homegirl - its so hard being on the 2ww, its torture, try and relax and think      

Caroline - Oh my god, when is this going to end for you hun?!!  You need that loing awaited break.  can't you go when you get discharged?  Thinking of you hun!!   
I've had no alcohol since i've been back!!  Miracle!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline,   I really hope tomorrow your results show that the levels are dropping.
Future Mummy


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hi Emm,
I blew you some bubbles.  Hope you're feeling ok today.  Boys huh?  Rubbish!  
I'm feeling a bit better today, I just hope work will be quiet and easy this week.  Will just go and lock myself in the loo and refuse to come out if not.  
4 more sleeps until OTD, just want it to go really quickly now.
take care everyone
Homegirl x

PS we haven't had much baby dust on our thread lately, so here you go


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi All 
   sorry new to all this is it ok to join in i have just started my first Cycle of IVF with HH,
i have been on buslerin now for 2wks scan 2mo Morning all a bit nervous but has helped reading all your posts.... 

Thanks 
Roxy


----------



## julie1973 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,  I hope you dont mind me posting here....

I am fairly new to all this, I'm awaiting 1 test result back before my GP referres us, she mentioned about the Hammersmith, I was just wondering what the tx is like there and what your thoughts and experiences have been.

Also what can I expect upon referral ?

Look forward to hearing from you all...

Julie x


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, esp Julie and Roxy.

Had a rubbish morning, was fed up with everything, fed up with waiting, fed up with work and fed up with everyone at work.  So I rang my mum at lunchtime, who is an absolute brick.  She was just the right amount of sympathetic, a little bit of don't be silly, with a little dash of chin up.  Had a little cry to her, and felt much better.  I also resisted the temptation to buy a test   - yay for me!  

Roxy, you'll be fine tomorrow I'm sure. Let us know how you get on.

Julie,  is there anything in particular you wanted to know?  My experience of HH has been ok, we did one NHS cycle and this one is private.  Treatment has been pretty much the same both times in terms of care and attention. The nursing staff are very good I think, and they have a great counselling service, which I've used.  You can ask as many questions as you like, and I'd really encourage you to do that.  If we have to do a third cycle I might do some research and try another hospital though as I'm a poor responder (they suspect low ovarian reserve) and I sometimes think they take a 'tried and tested' approach rather than tailoring and monitoring cycles to suit you exactly. 

Thanks for the ton of baby dust Bobbi - I'm feeling very smiley after seeing your post  

take care all, Homegirl
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 22 September 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Wannabemum08   thinking of you (hate saying this but YKWIM) level decreasing vibes xxx
homegirl- know you are feeling down so have a 
Mrs GG - 

*Welcome our newest posters* 

Roxy x 
Julie1973- maybe HH so 
Supriya 
homegirl 
Emm21 

Welcome back Mrs GG! 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July   Any news
*vholloway1978 * EC 9 September PUPO PUPO  
*Gaye *- EC 9 September PUPO PUPO  
*homegirl * EC 12 September PUPO PUPO  
*Emm21* EC 15 September PUPO PUPO  ^reiki
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Jameson * baseline scan 18 September stimming? 
*Roxy x * currently d/r for first IVF 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*mini mouse * Starts DR for FET 14 September  
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt was 20 August 08 
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
b]Britgrrl- * followup last week August   

*MUMMIES TO BE*    

*Lisax -*  (date?)   scan 29 Sept
*Scooter *  28 July Next Scan?  
*Nikki2008*- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
*Sara13* 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
* Kirsty (Kan1) *  21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
*NorthernFox *  from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
*JandJ -*  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
*biddy2 *  from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
*Shania35 *  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
* saffronL* -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
*HH MUMMIES * 

*Ali M 7482 - * Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
*Hush*- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
*Angie -* Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgrrl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck*

*Future Mummy - * Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
*loubeedood-* Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Odette -* ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
*Totyu-* Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo​
*Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by coz so many updates...!

Caroline hope things are "ok"  

Welcome to Roxy and Julie 

Welcome back Mrs GG

Hugs to homegirl.  Feeling down is so much part of the 2ww (so is rowing Emm!)

My cat scan is next tues....not sure what they are looking for because he mentioned the csection as well as kidneys and spleen....think its just a general check over to see where the pain may be coming from.

Caught the furry monster in the house yesterday (manually as traps were just being emptied of bait!)
Getting the professionals in though tomorrow to check over in case any more are lurking...


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

EBW, thanks for the welcome back!! 

Sadly we have stumbled at the first hurdle   DH's work contract is only being renewed for 3 months and with the job market in his area as it is, its too insecure for us to spend £5k on treatment at the mo as we are a bit skint at the best of times as I didnt go back to work.  We have used our 1 NHS go so its all off and Ive got to try and get back the £650 we paid in advance for tests last week.  Ho hum. I am so grateful to have Alec but I had just about started to let myself daydream about the possibility of another.

Ah well, I shall be keeping track of you HH girls though  

Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh hon I am sorry.....sending the lottery fairy your way   (best motie I could get)  ...(she is coming to me first though so I dont have to go back to work.... (yeah right, 8 weeks today I start back  )

Seriously though it stinks give that little one an extra cuddle.  They are just so very precious and we are so blessed.  K will no doubt be my only one but its sad to think siblings arent gonna come along!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Morning Ladies

Sorry I dont post much on here....I am on day 2 of stimming now with a bloodtest on Friday, they have almost doubled my dose this time round so we are     for more follies!!

Hi to the newbies, Roxy and Julie - good to get some newbies as this thread is a little quiet at the mo.

Caroline -     hope your levels are reducing hun.

EBW - good luck with the cat scan next week !!  and thanks for the updates.

    to everyone


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Girls.....thanks for the messages well had the supressed scan this morning all looks good
ready to start Gonal F....will stay possive and just keep my fingers crossed.

 for all of you going through your 2ww and Treatment   xx


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Hammersmith Ladies

Well you probably are aware I have been missing on the last 5 days of the crazy 2ww.  This has been because I have really struggled emotionally when I started with bad cramps and AF pain on Friday.  The old witch arrived yesterday and all the HPT I have done over the weekend were all BFN, so it is all over for me AGAIN!!    I have had my blood test today but have asked for them to call DH with the result.  We are doing OK and we did most of our crying over the weekend.  

We will be having a bigger break between cycles next time around.  I think doing two cycles within 3 months of each other really has affected me emotionally and it will take more time getting over it this time.

The positives are (always good to have some of those) - I just had a lovely cappuccino   and have a really nice bottle of red wine to have with tonight's dinner.  I plan to get back into exercising in a big way and want to lose 5kg before Christmas.  My brother gets married in NZ end of January so I will be able to go home for that now, hence the 5kg weight loss plan!  I also have £200 voucher for pampering beauty treatments which I will book in to have done in a few weeks time.

Good luck to Vikki who is testing today     

Homegirl and Em for the rest of your 2ww      

EBW - How do you feel about going back to work in 8 weeks  Good luck for your CAT scan next Tuesday   

Catherine - it is always nice to know that everything is A OK.  Good luck when you start your treatment   

Caroline - you have had such a rough time of it late.  I hope you are doing OK   

Mini Mouse - Hope you don't have to wait too long to start your cycle.  Good on you for giving up alcohol.

Bobbi - I really hope you get the best Christmas present ever when you start treatment.  Hang in there hun, the time will fly by.  All the Christmas decorations in the shops will be coming out soon and then it will feel like it is not too far away   

Welcome Roxy and Julie1973

Mrs GG - Sending you Lottery Luck       

Jameson -   for loads of follies on Friday with the increase in your drug doses  

FM - Really hope you are on the mend so you can finally start with your FET     

Sorry to anyone I have missed, but I just want to thank you all for your support.

love gaye


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Gaye - sorry to hear that hun.  ANother one of my cycle buddies has just had the same thing happen to her.  AF arrived far too soon.      

I have started my FET already!!  Was d'regging on holiday. i did drink while there as Mr T said it was fine to, although he did say as long as it wasn't a bottle of vodka a day.  spoil sport!!  i'm not drinking now, only water as i'm having major headaches.  AF still not arrived.  3 days late now.  Got scan next tues (30th)

All the best hun and hopefully next time will be the ONE!


----------



## booboo1 (Jun 30, 2008)

HI Ladies

Just popped in to tell you my news... BFP.. Still early days so don't want to let myself get too excited. But tis still exciting none the less!

Hi to everyone, sorry i have been awol, just wanted to fly the flag for HH girls x

Gaye  , really hope you are ok hunny xxx


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear your news Gaye, but you sound like you have a great recovery plan.  Take care of yourself,   and enjoy your break. 
And wow to you Vikki  - wonderful news for you, I'm so happy and good to know there's some good luck going around.

I think I've got a bit further this time, the embie went back a bit later so i don't know if that will make a difference but by this time last cycle AF had paid an unwelcome visit.  I still have tummy ache though, which is worrying.  Trying to stay   it's not over til the fat lady sings.  (And I've got her gagged and locked in a cupboard right now!   )

take care all,
Homegirl
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gaye, I am so sorry    
I hope you are enjoying your well deserved glass(es) of wine . Yes, having 2 treatments in 3 months is very difficult  
sounds like a good idea to have a bit of a break and enjoy a wonderful holiday in NZ  and lots of pampering spa treatments    

Future Mummy


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Oh, well the fat lady got out of the cupboard last night, and started singing with all her might.  It all over for me this time around.  Just very very sad.
H x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Homegirl, really sorry   

Future mummy


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Gaye and homegirl     take some you time....thinking of you both xx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all i know i have not been on here long but thinking off you all going through the different stages 
i know its hard to stay possitive with all the   news....thinking and   for you all.

My sister has just had her first cycle and was all going so well untill 1 day before the test  

sending    to all.

i start Gonal F 2mo 300iu i thought that was quite a high dose, did any one else start on the same

Take care all  
Roxy 
xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 24 September 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Wannabemum08   thinking of you (hate saying this but YKWIM) level decreasing vibes xxx
homegirl- 
gaye 
Mrs GG - 

*Welcome our newest posters* 
Allisa 
Roxy x 
Julie1973- maybe HH so 
Supriya 
homegirl 
Emm21 

Welcome back Mrs GG! 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July   Any news
*Emm21* EC 15 September PUPO PUPO  ^reiki
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Jameson * baseline scan 18 September stimming? 
*Roxy x * currently d/r for first IVF 
*Allisa * currently d/s scan on 2 October 

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*mini mouse * Starts DR for FET 14 September  
*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*Secret Broody * starting IVF Oct 08-
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt was 20 August 08 
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

*Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
b]Britgrrl- * followup last week August   
*Gaye *- ^hug^
*homegirl * ^hug^

*MUMMIES TO BE*    

*vholloway1978 *  23 September  
*Lisax -*  (date?)   scan 29 Sept
*Scooter *  28 July Next Scan?  
*Nikki2008*- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
*Sara13* 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
* Kirsty (Kan1) *  21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
*NorthernFox *  from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
*JandJ -*  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
*biddy2 *  from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
*Shania35 *  from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
* saffronL* -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
*marie#1 * -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
*Olly - Good Luck Everyone -*  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
*HH MUMMIES * 

*Ali M 7482 - * Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
*Hush*- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
*Angie -* Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
*Pooks -* Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
*EBW1969 (Jo) * - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
*Lisax -* Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
*RR-* Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
*Rooth -* Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
*Smileylogo (Emma) * Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
*Midlands Lass -* Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
*Britgrrl- * ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
*Ants2 * - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
*Helen (Mrs GG) * - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
*Macca * - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
*Scooter * - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
*ThackM (Michelle) * - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
*Cheery -* mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
*Woo (Wendy)* - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
*Shamrock -* mummy to Edward born 5 October 
*Vicky -* mummy to Sam born 8 October 
*Betty M * - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
*Nicolah -* mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
*Clairol * - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

*HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck*

*Future Mummy - * Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
*loubeedood-* Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
*Odette -* ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
*Totyu-* Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
*yellowrose (Nicky)-* awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo​
*Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167*​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

to homegirl and gaye

 congrats to vholloway.

Sorry cant stop. Very poorly.  Another flare up of the kidney thing or whatever it is....went to gp now on anti sickness and painkiller tabs waiting for scan on Tues.  Had a barrage of blood tests done today also.  GP said that they will be looking also re the c-section scarring in case that is a cause for the pain etc.  

Anyway, dp is home but I am looking after K as he is working and needs the computer back...

catch you all soon


----------



## allisa (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi girls, hope its ok to join your thread, not been on ff long so still finding my way around!

I am on day 6th of D/R and have my first basline on 2nd october at the Hammersmith,  

Speak to u soon

Allisa xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I'm sorry I have'nt been on here for a while, only I've been back & forth like a yoyo to the hospital, this is the first chance I have had to see how all my F/Friends are getting on..........

Homegirl - I am so so sorry  for you & DH, I know how hard it is but please hold onto your dreams, they will come true one day.  really hoped the result would have been different  

Gaye - I am so so sorry   for you & DH, I did'nt realise that you had 2 treatment's within 3 month's - I take my hat off to you as that must have been hard going. You must now take some time out for yourself and DH, as I said to Homegirl I really hoped the result would have been different. 

Roxy - Good luck with this tx   

Jameson777 - Good Luck for Friday hun, hope the increase in drug's increases your follie's    

Mini Mouse - Wishing you all the luck in the world for your scan next Tuesday.     

Vikki - Congratulation's to you & DH, it's such a pleasure to read some good new's, there hasn't been too much on here lately  . Look after yourself and here's to a healthy,happy pregnancy.    

FM - Nearly there, October is just around the corner    . How have you been feeling? 

EBW1969 - It must be hard having to go back to work, my friend has just started back @ college and I'm minding her 2 little girls and she say's it's so hard leaving them each morning she does, this is how all you Mummy's must feel and is perfectly understandable. My friend is only at college 3 day's a week, what will your hours be?

Thank you all for still keeping me in your thought's ..
Got a phone call yesterday with the result's of the bloodtest that was taken on Monday and my HCG level has gone down from 6,202 to 4,814 so thing's are definately moving in the right direction and the Dr's are happy as I am too   still have a long way to go but @ least I only have to go for blood's once a week now.  I was told being as though the level is coming down I may experience more pain than before, I already did and this started on Saturday/Sunday - they have been quite bad and some have actualy taken my breath away.  I am to go straight to A&E if the pain stay's for a long period of time, mine are more now & then.   
One of the side effetcts to Methotrexate can be a sore throat and I've got it, but I've also got a stinking cold.  

BEWARE RANT COMING -  Why is it that I have to go to the Early Pregnancy Unit to have my blood's taken, it's very  distressing       . When we went on Monday there was a young girl of about 15 there, could'nt believe it   
                  to all those who need it.

If I've missed any one I'm sorry.

Bye for now, chat soon, off to the Dr's.

Caroline xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

EBW1969 - sorry your poorly, hope they get to the bottom of this problem soon for you.  If your feeling sick and don't particularly want to take anti sickness tablet's just get yourself some Sprite or 7UP and either put sugar in it or just get rid of the bubbles so it's flat, this is a great anti sickness and I swear by it. 

Allisa - Welcome to HH thread, everyone here is so lovely.  Good luck for your scan   

Caroline xx


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi all,

Sorry I have been AWOL for a while, been full of a cold although it doesn't seem any near as awful as FM's - hope you are well and truly on the mend now.

Caroline - sorry to read about your traumatic experience, there are some positives you can take from this however I can't imagine how sad you must be. 

EBW - hope you are feeling better soon and the hospital get to the bottom of the problem for you.

Gaye and Homegirl, devastated for you. I'm so sorry that this was not your time. Take care of yourselves and your DH's  

Hi to everyone in cycle, especially our new HH FF'ers - good luck with your cycles.

To all pregnant ladies, I hope you are keeping well. Big contragulations to Vikki - you must be over the moon! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, there has been so much to catch up on..
xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Homegirl - thats pants hun!! **** ****. I'm hearing more and more of that cow turning up before she is even due. shes such an old bag its just not fair. All the best for your next tx babe and take care of yourself.         

Caroline - well at least you can start to move on in the best way you can now. No thats not fair of them to send you there and as for that 15 year old  .........i wouldn't of been able to hold my tongue! I'd probably ask to adopt it!! (the baby not her!!!!)       

EBW - Hope you feel better soon hun. not nice when you feel ikki!   

Vikki - congrats to you and your DH 

Enjoy it!!

Allisa - You are on the knOCT up ladees aren't you!? Hi anyway. 

Hi to Northan fox, FM, Roxy, and everyone elae i know i've missed!!!! 

Hi to everyone


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice to see you caroline  

Whizzing by again, feeling slightly less icky but quite weak.  Not sure if this is also my IBS playing up...!

As for old witches...mine have been better since K but decided she is now visiting every 3w 

Sorry a lot of you have been asking about me returning to work. I return on 17 Nov and go back full time 8-4 Mon-Fri....


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Thank you ladies, you are all wonderful and it means the world to me that you all care enough to write such kind words.  

Mini mouse, you did make me laugh with your comment about making the 15 year old an offer.  It's a mad, mad world!  

Decided today that I will be looking fabulous by Christmas, as I feel fat, frumpy and fed up right now after all the drugs and disappointment.  Need a new goal for a little while, and who knows, I might get a bit more   from DH if I up my game a bit!

Love Homegirl x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Been AWOL for a while but wanted to say mega hugs to those having a rough time       and congrats to Vikki

Caroline- so sorry sweetie for all you have been through     You are a trooper. thinking of you

Julie xx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls...just whizzed in for a catch up.....just wanted to say, Roxy, I am on 300iu of Gonal on day 3 of stimming, its quite a high dose but not the highest I have seen...

Back soon


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for your reply i was a bit worried as i thought i was not listening  right. 

x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Homegirl - I am sorry to read your post hun   

 Julie 

love gaye


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

hi ladies , 

sorry not been logged on for a while had no internet arhhhhhhhhhh missed you guy's looks like I have a lot to catch up on this morning , 

I nearly at the end of my 2WW - Monday......just freaking out ...I know you should not test but I gave in and now wish I had not done it , done one yesterday morning and today and got BFN both times. 

Had lots of twitches after my ET and sore (.)(.) which not sure if that was the bum bullets making me feel that way ....i have not had any bleeding at all...not sure if that is a good sign or bad ...DH does not know I have done a test as he would freak out and he said he feels really postitive last night and really thinks it has worked.

I now thinking it has not worked ......just feel so low, got my god child birthday party later and really want to be there for her as she be so upset if I am not but just the thougt of being round all my friends who have children makes me want to cry, 

other things I have had in my 2ww every morning at 4 or 5am I wake and need to go to the toliet which I have never really had I am having no problem in sleeping which I have had during treatment I m asleep by 10 most night ,

just reading everything into everything at the moment 

help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sending love to you all and personals as soon as I catch up on the  pages !!!


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Emm

Hang in there hun.       For Monday

love gaye


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi There Ladies!!!

I haven't been on here for a while and wanted to say hello to all again as I have missed you guys... I fell foul of the so called credit crunch and now unemployed   ... But the good news is that I had my coordination appointment on Aug 28th and I started Buserelin injections on 11th Sept (Day 21).

This was going ok with some serious bouts of tiredness and sleepness nights until I had my first query suppressed scan on Thurs 25th when they advised me that my lining was too thick and had to wait another week   so I was a bit down as I freaked out that I 'lost' a week.... but i'm getting on with it now and have a second query suppressed scan on the 2nd October  .... 

I started bleeding on Thurs and I've had to double my dosage a day for a week- This has given me the worse symptoms ever  

Anyone else on the same timestable as moi! I have so much reading to catch up on...

Wish you guys all the fairy dust in the world  

Secret B
xx


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hello,
just wanted to let you all know that I've had a very weird weekend.  went for my blood test on Friday and got a phone call in the afternoon saying the result was a low positive.

As AF has been to stay, for a few days (heavy & clotty - sorry TMI) i know I'm not 'properly' pregnant.  the nurse said it could be that something tried to happen but didn't make it, or that it could be ectopic.  Have to go for blood test this Friday to see what's happening.

I'm  a bit scared of an ectopic - don't know why because it's so early, and I know the hospital can sort it out - and so I'm hoping that it was just mother nature doing a quality check and turning this one down. Makes me sad to think of that but a  bit positive at the same time.  If we can get that far, maybe we can get further next time.

(Oh, small rant now - someone told DH at work that they can move ectopics back into the uterus - I told him it was a load of rubbish.  I wish people wouldn't pass on their gems of knowledge like that when they don't know anything - they're worse than the 'have a bottle of wine and just relax' brigade!)

feeling a bit screwed up, don't know how to feel, not happy, but not really sad. This baby lark, it messes with your head.

Emm21, good luck for tomorrow -  

Take care everyone, Homegirl x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

secret broody - I am a few days behind you, i started d'reg on the 14th, i have my scan on tues.  I have had terrible headaches this time, but i had acupuncture on friday which seems to have sorted it out. Hopefully your double dose will sort your lining out.   

Homegirl - i had the same as you in june.  What was your HCG level. Mine was 13 then rose to 18 then dropped to 0. Mine wasn't ectopic but a chem pg, I always saw it as  a positive sign as at least it did try to do something, obviously a little hooligan that was trying to be clever and naughty!! Lets hope they behave next time round!!  whay do people have to be so stoopid!! I have had loads of people ask why don't we use a turkey baster!!!!??  Err cos our    don't know their left from their right!!  And i wouldn't like to make a turkey anyway!!     

caroline - Whats the next instalment with you hun??!!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

*mini mouse* All the best for your scan on Tues  ...I had acupuncture Thurs and Saturday to help shed the lining of the womb-they did a mighty fine job thats for sure!!

*Homegirl* Sorry to hear about your news! How confusing not knowing what to feel...wishing you more positive vibes for your blood test next week    Not sure why some people have to offer their 'words of wisdom' which seems like they obtaining them by reading it off the back of chewing gums packs!! 

*Emm* Good Luck for test tomorrow!! Hang in there!! 

*Northern Fox* Long time since we last caught up!! I hope all is well with you  

*Everyone else* New and Old Hello!!

Secret B
x


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Homegirl


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

update from me I have my blood test tomorrow after what seems the longest 2ww ever i feel for all of you going through this, well d day tomorrow, thank you everyone for your kind words after my testing nightmare , feeling much more positive today and       tomorrow myself and DH get the news we have been dreaming for !!!

will update you all tomorrow 

take care 

xxx


----------



## homegirl (May 6, 2008)

Hi Minimouse.
thanks for telling me your story.  I didn't ask what the HCG level was.  I will ask on Friday.

Thanks for the positive thoughts everyone. Hopefuly it'll all be sorted out soon.

Homegirl x


----------



## emm21 (Aug 31, 2008)

OMG........

FOR THOSE WHO HAVE TESTED EARLY AND GOT BFN....PLEASE DON'T WORRY BECAUSE I HAD BFN AND TODAY WAS END OF MY 2WW..........

AGAIN OMG ....IT WAS BFP .............SCAN ON 13TH OCT....

JUST HAS NOT SUNK IN....NOT TELLING ANYONE BUT MUM AND DAD'S COUNT DOWN NOW TILL 12WKS !!!!!!

THANK YOU ALL FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND KIND WORDS AND BABYDUST AND POSITIVE THOUGHTS I HOPE EVERYTHING WORKS OUT FOR YOU ALL !!


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

*YaYYYYYYYY!!!*
A Major Congrats to you EMM21!!!    

All the best for your scan on the 13th!!!

Thanks Bobbi3 

Secret B
xx


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi

Emm Congratulations on your good news   

sorry have not been on here long thinking of all of you and sending   

I had Blood test this morning on day 5 of Stimming...not sure if it is side effect but i am getting very forgetfull  

Take care all speak soon 

Roxy x


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats Emma


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats Emm21

finally a BFP after lots of bad news on the thread lately!

Fingers crossed for your scan


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Emm21 - what fantastic news!!!!!!!!!  Also proves to us girlie's (myself included) that we shouldn't be testing early with the dreaded HPT!!!!!

Homegirl - how are you doing hunny.

   to those DR and stimming

Was going to be starting back on my exercise regime this week but have come down with a dreadful cold.     Wrapped up on couch dosing today.

love gaye


----------



## bry (Aug 25, 2008)

I had my "follow up" appointment last Thursday (BFN Aug 0 at The Wolfson Clinic, the consultant recommended we try IVF/ICSI next time round as out of my 9 eggs only 2 fertilised. He also noted my FSH level was quite high at 9.7, so i've booked an appointment with my GP to get my levels tested again as i have read that some clinics won't treat you with a level over 10.

As West Herts PCT only give you 1 cycle on the NHS, i've booked an appointment(17th Oct) with the private consultant in the Sainsbury wing at Hammersmith and was wondering if anybody had any experience of going there and what it's like?

To cover all bases, we also went to an open evening at Herts and Essex clinic (recommended by a friend of a friend) and were very impressed with what we saw, again anyone else been there?

I'm going to wait until i've seen the private consultant at Hammersmith before making the decision to stick with them or go to Herts and Essex clinic. I also have to discuss the fee's with my parents as they will be footing the bill (bless them).

Any information on either clinics would be much appreciated.


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi girls

Well my cycle is not good.  Had my day 9 scan today and only have 2 decent follies so far and one that should make EC, they have given me the option to cancel and do a SP next time but I really dont know what to do?  I have IVF last go with zero fert and 4 eggs and I am now on ICSI with less eggs....

Has anyone had ICSI at the HH with such bad response and gone on to have a BFP - I am sooo devasted I dont know what to do - continue or cancel?  this is a private go not NHS.

Any ideas anyone?

Sorry for the selfish post


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Jameson - I am sorry hunny to read your post.  No experiences from me to share about ICIS sorry.  I can only say it only takes one hunny, but I understand completely that you a nervous because of your last IVF go.     

Bry - I only have experience with Mr Trew privately who I have found to be very professional and delightful.  The only thing I would say about HH is that they are very conservative with their approach.  This only becomes an issue if you have had previous failed cycles and want to change or add additional drugs to treatment.

love Gaye


----------



## Secret Broody (Jan 5, 2008)

*Jameson* Sorry to hear of your results..I too do not have any stories to share for your situation. Gaye is right as it only takes 1...whatever decision you make will be the right one 

*Bry* Sorry to hear of your news too and it's unfortunate that I dont have any experiences to share with you...But I wish you the best of luck 

*Minimouse*-How did the scan go today?! 

Secret B
xx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Emm - thats fab news hun. Was beginning to wonder when we were going to get some good news!!     

Bry - i am with mr Trew at the moment, he is fine.  The only issue i have is that i always forget i'm private and feel i have to rush the appt, instead of taking my time and asking all the questions i want answered.  They are conservative but they are simple and sweet if that makes sense.  We are having FET at the moment. 

Jameson - i was there this morning.  I looked out for you!!!  (not that i know what you look like!!) Sorry to hear your news.  If you cancelled this one it wouldn't take long to start again.  But look at EBW she was told the same and went on to have a bouncing baby! I'm not sure what i would do. Knowing me i'd dig my heels in and carry on. But it does put alot of pressure on you to make sure  those 2 eggs make it. I''m not really helping am i?!! Sorry!            

well my scan went well and i have started the HRT patches today.  I have another scan on the 10th and hopefully i can have my embies back W/C 13th (they haven't told me this just me working it all out!!)

fairy dust al round


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Secret Broody - welcome back.
I did try to PM you a few weeks back however it said your mailbox was full, you must be a popular girl.
I hope your cycle works out for you and I was sorry to hear about your job, hopefully you are due some good news. I did a SP so have no experience of LP and down regging. Keeping everything crossed for you  

Congratulations Emm21 on your BFP  

Jameson777 - sorry to hear your cycle is not going as hoped, it's so difficult to make a decision like that, I probably would have gone ahead in your position (would always have wondered what if?) and look at EBW her chances were practically ziltch yet she has the beautiful Kate to show for it. You must do what's right for you.

EBW - how are you feeling, any improvement or scan results?

Hi to all ladies in cycle, sending lots of positive vibes  

Sorry Bry, my IVF was NHS at Hammersmith so have no experience of private or any other clinic - I have heard good things about Herts and Essex though before they moved to Cheshunt. My consultant did advise me to check out their success rates however since they moved as apparently new buildings can affect the success - paint fumes etc it seems.

FM, I hope your flu has finally left you so that you can look forward to your FET next month.

As for me, I'm 24 weeks today and feel that I can now breathe a small sigh of relief for passing an important milestone. I don't think the worrying ever stops girls !

Take care all
xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Girls,

Please forgive me but I have not read any of the past 4/5 day's post's.

Just wanted to let you all know the latest update from me..... 

Went to bed on Thursday night with very bad pains which woke me up and I was awake until early hours of the morning, must have dozed off though as I woke up at 7:30, I only managed about 2 hour's sleep, I got out of bed and could not walk to the toilet without bending over holding my tummy, DP had left for work but my Mum had not left yet and she see me doubled over, I started crying and said that I could not put up with the pain any longer, she called an ambulance and they were here within 10 mins, I was rushed to the A&E in the UCH Hospital and was seen by a lovely lady Gynae Dr, she organised for a scan immediately and said that they would be admitting me - no suprise there  .  I was scanned by one Dr who said that he wanted a more senior Dr's oppinion on what he had seen, the Consultant came in and scanned me and he was very thorough, I was looking at his expression's and they were not good, when he finished he spoke to me and also showed me where my little Ectopic baby was and I got really upset and he said that it has to be removed as the pain that I was experiencing was in actual fact internal bleeding and the situation had to be dealt with with URGENCY, I had 2 option's and they were that I leave the EP untreated and that could lead to fatel consequence's   or have an operation to remove the EP, did'nt really need to think that hard about this one, so I waited a while for a bed then no sooner had I got one they were rushing me off to theatre, I had to have my right tube removed but the fantastic surgeon's - I had two because 1 was a specialist in bowel surgery and 1 was a specialist in EP and they were both assisting one another due to my complex body (my crohn's and the Ectopic.  

Was told the following day which was Saturday that the operation went really well and was done with key hole surgery which I had requested if at all possible as my body already look's like a jigsaw, oh well something went in my favour, but something else did not as when I had the surgery I lost alot of blood and needed to be transfused otherwise I would have been home on Sunday instead of yesterday.

Was also told that the tube that was removed was very badly twisted, one positive thing is that I could'nt have another EP in my right tube as it is no longer there, I don't know if it's really hit me yet. Got to have the stitches out today (Wednesday) it bloody  hurt's when I have to cough apart from that I'm not in a great deal of pain, just feel crappy and know I look it too.  I need to have a good rest and get my head around what has happened, but am not giving up!!!!! NEVER.   

So sorry for all my doom and gloom.
Gonna try & go to sleep now, you should see my bed, I'm sleeping with 4 pillow's behind my head as cannot sleep flat have to sleep sitting up.

Will catch up with everyone's new's tomorrow. 

Caroline x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

jameson777 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Well my cycle is not good. Had my day 9 scan today and only have 2 decent follies so far and one that should make EC, they have given me the option to cancel and do a SP next time but I really dont know what to do? I have IVF last go with zero fert and 4 eggs and I am now on ICSI with less eggs....
> 
> ...


Hi there

Not a selfish post at all. Huge hugs to you  I do know how you're feeling about cancelling as I had my 3rd cycle cancelled totally due to ovulating before ec. I had my first cycle changed to IUI as there was only 1 follicle. Is that an option for you? I know it's a longshot sometimes but at least all the drugs and effort wouldn't be totally in vain as there may be a chance of positive result. 1 of those 2 follicles may just contain the egg that does the trick.

Good luck with whatever you decide  

Rachel x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

OMG, Caroline, I am so sorry you had to go through that!   Glad that the surgery went well, and you were in good hands. Take time to heal, and rest as much as you can. Good thing your mum was around.Lots of    and   to you.

Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Emm 21, congratulations!

Jameson, difficult decision that only you can take, but I remember EBW saying she had 2 follies I think and one not so great, and the doc gave her the same speech than to you and she went ahead with treatment had one that fertilised and it gave her a beautiful baby girl. 
IUI is also an alternative as Rachel mentionned? 

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

Caroline, I'm so sorry to hear your news. You have been on such a rollercoaster recently.

Take care of yourself and take time to heal
xx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls...

Caroline - OMG you poor thing, you have really been through it in this cycle, I send you a big    and am thinking of you xx 

Well we had a day 10 scan today, one follie shot from 12 yesterday to 16 and have a 15 also plus an 11 which they hope will make it.  I am waiting for a call from the hospital this afternoon and if they decide to proceed we are going to give it a shot as we have come this far.  They say EC would be Friday and I would trigger tonight.  I know I am mad and should just cancel as I really do not feel positive about this at all but would always think what if, also who is to say I would not react the same n another cycle being a poor responder with "lazy" ovaries...anything else.

Thanks for the girls comments regarding switching to IUI but we had zero fert on our IVF attempt so IUI is not an option....we really are leaving this in the hand of the gods!!!  

So will see what happens, have already contacted Bourn Hall regarding treatment with them as I think we have come to the end of the road with HH...In our personal thoughts anyway....so will keep you posted


----------



## booboo1 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Caroline

My god you have been through so much hunny, sending you massive  . 


Take care hun

Vikki xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

whizzing by as v tired

Caroline massive massive hugs to you.

Hi bry!

Jameson hon I really cant tell you what to do.  My history you can see with my one dominant follie for most of my stimming rising to 2 and a smaller one by EC....then 2 fert and one is sat here on my lap having decided screaming is a good plan this afternoon.  I KNEW this was my last chance which made the decision to continue a lot easier for me than maybe for others, when HH were suggesting I cancel and go for donor eggs....and DP said he wouldnt go down that route.

I hope one of those follies holds as good a little eggie as produced my miracle x

Had confirmation that I have some kind of infection from blood tests taken last week. Had my cat scan yesterday and should get results in a few days.

ok must try and do the hall of fame. Sorry if I miss anything let me know its just Ive been away from the internet for a bit.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

* Hammersmith Girls Hall of Fame! From 1 October 2008 * 



[size=12pt]*Special thoughts this week go to * 

Wannabemum08   thinking of you 
homegirl- 
gaye 
jameson777 come on you follies!
Mrs GG - 

*Welcome our newest posters* 
Allisa 
Roxy x 
Julie1973- maybe HH so 
Supriya 
homegirl 
Emm21 
bry 

Welcome back Mrs GG! 

*LADIES DR, STIMMING OR ON 2WW     *  [/size]

*Emlapem * ET 11 July   Any news
*ELondon * going for first IVF suppression scan 28 August 
*Jameson * baseline scan 18 September stimming? 
*Roxy x * currently d/r for first IVF 
*Allisa * currently d/s scan on 2 October 
*mini mouse * Starts DR for FET 14 September  
*Secret Broody * started d/r Sept 08-

*LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT*  

*siheilwli * 
*Emmat1010 * looking to go for 1st IVF coord appt November 
*Rafs-* started 3rd ICSI short protcol - Jul 08  news?
*Devilinya * on waiting list for first ICSI first appt was 20 August 08 
*bobbob * coord appt End Nov 08
*bobbi3* starting first IVF Dec 08  
*Mimo * starting ICSI ??
*Cawallinger * starting ICSI in Jan 09 
*Supriya * coord appt 22 October 08 2nd tx 
*bry * poss new hh'er appt 17 Oct 

*CONSULTATIONS, NEXT STEPS & FOLLOW UPS*  

* Wannabemum08 - ectopic Sept 08   
Julie-Anne - review 1st July maybe moving clinics   
Koko78  - Following up from 1st ICSI - May 08    
Wendy woo- -Following up after 4th ICSI April 08   
nichola1975 (Nicky)  Having follow up after 1st ICSI Feb/Mar   
Chris x  having follow up after 3rd ICSI in Feb   
candistar1- Taking a break after 1st ICSI Oct and looking to do tx again in early 2008 subject to finance    update?
b]Britgrrl-  followup last week August   
Gaye - ^hug^
homegirl  possible chemical/ectopic Sept 08 ^hug^

MUMMIES TO BE    

Emm21  29 September   scan 13 October
vholloway1978   23 September  
Lisax -  (date?)   scan 29 Sept
Scooter   28 July Next Scan?  
Nikki2008- 4th IVF  9 July Next Scan 1 October  
Sara13 2nd IVF  1 July EDD 10 March 09  
 Kirsty (Kan1)   21 May EDD 28 Jan 09 twinnies!    
NorthernFox   from 1st IVF 13th of May 08 EDD 19 Jan 09 twinnies! Next Scan 8 July   
JandJ -  from 1st IVF- 2nd May 08 EDD 8 Jan 09 Next Scan ? 
biddy2   from 2nd IVF March 2008 EDD? Next Scan ?  
Shania35   from 2nd IVF 19th of March 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
 saffronL -  from 1st IVF on 20th Feb 08-EDD= 28/10/08. Next Scan?   
marie#1  -  from 1st ICSI on 11th Feb 2008 EDD? Next Scan?   
Olly - Good Luck Everyone -  end of Oct after 2nd IVF News?  

 
HH MUMMIES  

Ali M 7482 -  Mummy to Wilf and Maddie born 16 July 08  
Hush- Mummy to Aadil born at 32w 29 June 2008 
Angie - Mummy to Abigail arrived 6th May 08 
Pooks - Mummy to Baby Pooks arrived on the 18th Jan 08 8lb 2oz 
EBW1969 (Jo)  - Mummy to Kate born 14th January 08. 7lb10oz 
Lisax - Mummy to Leyla born on 12th December 07 
RR- Mummy to Daisy born Dec 2007  
Rooth - Mummy to girl born the 9th of Oct 07  
Smileylogo (Emma)  Mummy to Jessica May born 4th Oct 07- 
Midlands Lass - Mummy to twins Finlay Euan (5lb 14) and Imogen Charlotte (6lb 5) born 21st September 07   
Britgrrl-  ]BFP(Naturally) Jan 07- mummy to a girl arrived Sept 07 
Ants2  - natural - BFP- mummy to Elliot Lawrence born 2 July 07 81b 12 
Helen (Mrs GG)  - mummy to Alec Joseph John. 23rd May 07. 8lb 4oz 
Macca  - mummy to- Flynn Thomas born 25th Mar 07 
Scooter  - mummy to Thomas born 24th March 07 (8b 4oz)  
ThackM (Michelle)  - mummy to Matthew James born 20th March 2007 
Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06 
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz)  
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October 
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October 
Betty M  - mummy to Zac born 20 October 
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol  - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007 

HH Girls who have Moved to other Clinics- & still post GoodLuck

Future Mummy -  Moved to Lister first after 3rd IVF and Lap   
loubeedood- Having tests then doing tx at ARGC- Good luck  
Odette - ET 24/07/08  6/8/08  
Totyu- Moved to Guys for NHS treatment IVF May/ June off to Lister/ARGC Oct/Nov 08   
yellowrose (Nicky)- awaiting appt at Lister   

Some may have been removed from the list that have not posted for a long time. If you have been removed and you are lurking or would like to be included again please let me know- thanks Jo*​*

Also- Acupuncture clinic # at HH is: 0208 383 8167​*​


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

A quick update from me, I have been quiet these last few weeks, feeling grumpy with back ache and very, very tired, however had my 16 week scan today and all looks fine, the baby was very active, which made it quite difficult to measure, more likely to be a girl at this stage but they were not sure, will need to get that confirmed in 4 weeks. Next scan in four weeks.

Caroline - I am so sorry   hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Caroline

I can't believe the ordeal you have been through  . Do you feel that Hammersmith did anything wrong with managing ur EP?
Get well soon & let your body heal ready for the next lot!

Catherine


----------



## gaye (Mar 10, 2008)

Caroline - what a terrible time you have been through.  Sending you and DH big   and hope you start feeling better soon.  Try splinting your belly with a pillow if you have to cough or sneeze, I remember that helped me when I had my appendix removed many moon's ago.

EBW -  for good news with your CAT scan results.  Hope you are on antibiotics for  the infection.

love gaye


----------



## Devilinya (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi  Ladies,

I sorry I haven't posted on here for a while, its taken me over an hour to catch up on the thread, why we have all been busy!

Caroline hunny.............   my haven't you been through it!   my thoughts are with you, you certainly have some inner strength in there  you will be a fantastic mummy one day, you will get through this.  My sister has policistic ovary syndrome and has only one ovary/fallopian tube, I now have a beautiful nephew..... I'm hoping your procedure will not affect your chances.   

Congratulations to those ladies who have their  

Jo I hope your treatment is going well......

Heres an update from me:
I have received my co-ordination appointment in the post today...... for the 16th October, the day before my birthday!    the letter says drugs to start in October and treatment to start in November.....! I'm flabbergasted!   I wasn't expecting treatment so soon! I'm excited don't get me wrong, could HH have made a mistake my treatment being so soon?
My af is due this weekend so better ring for my scan quick! if I am on the antagonist protocol, whenn will my treatment start? If i've read right it will be the 2nd day of my following af? blimey that will be in 4 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Is anyone else due to start treatment in November?

Loads of love and babydust to all   
xxDavinia.xx


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Bobbi - yes, I am still on 50mcg, had another TSH test today (will get result sometime next week) to make sure that is the right dose.


----------



## Nikki2008 (Jan 11, 2008)

No nobody said anything, but will ask my consultant who I am due to see on Oct.13th!


----------



## joy56 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi ladies
I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your group for a moment. I was wondering if I could call out for your expereinces of Hammersmith. I'm currently considering having private cycle of ICSI there and wondered if you could let me know how you've got on. I've heard great things about their early opening hours and nice setting. I've also hear of their consultant Stuart Lavery. I just hoped you maybe able to help sway me. I'm currently on the NHS list for Queen Mary's in Roehampton but am too impatient to wait for a year, so am weighing up between hammersmith and QMs for a private cycle.

Thanks for any thoughts.
Jo
x


----------



## Roxy x (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi all my thoughts are with all of you going through a hard time at the moment.....one day all our dreams will come true..... 

also congratulations to all with the   results..... 

Joy...i also can not help as i am under HH on a nhs they have been very good though...xx

my TX i had my day 9 scan this morning they told me i am ready for EC already so waiting for the phone call to tell me when to do the late night injection...they think ec maybe Mon/Tue....this is my First IVF cycle so not to sure what to expect but all going well so far  ing  that it carry's on like that.

  for all

Take care 
Roxy x


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Joy -I have  had NHS and just having private cycle at the moment.  There is no real difference between both, only one is that you see either mr lavery or mr Trew before you begin for private tx in the sainsbury wing then everything else is the same as NHS.  I haven't had any problems with admin or the tx (but my body has performed like it should) (apart from getting pg!!! )
some people like the early starts, me personally don 't as i get caiught in traffic and then get stressed, but my work are greatr and can have time off plus i do shift work which sort of helps. 

Roxy - You'll be fine for EC hun.  You will meet with the anaesatist before, if you are nervous tor any special requests on how you want to be sedated, then tell her as she will talk you through it and do as you want.  she is lovely!! you get a nice sandwhich after, then they monitor you and you can go home.  its very quick.  Good luck anyway.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello all,
Had first scan at Lister and ready to go! Follie is 17 ( nat cycle) so ovitrelle tonight, gestone from Monday and Tuesday they thaw the frozen embryos. Tuesday night will know if any survived. Then will probably be told if I have ET on day 3 ( wed) or if we can push to blasts ( Friday). Will see!

Future Mummy


----------



## cawallinger (Aug 10, 2008)

Davinia

I agree with 'b', I had my initial appt in July and my co-ordination appt isn't til Nov then starting treatment in Jan/Feb. Maybe you should call them? Or maybe I'm just jealous that you've skipped the queue  

Good luck either way though


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I just thought I would mention : I remember calling when I was waiting for coordination treatment at HH ( NHS), and got a cancellation appointment a couple of months earlier. Sometimes you have to call several times. I remember the lady telling me I was welcome to call again in a week, after my first attempt to get an earlier appointment failed. They don't call you though. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Devilinya, I would not call them and ask if all is correct and how come you start so soon...etc.. What is the point? If you are lucky they have made a mistake, so much the better. 
The thing is when you call on first day of period to arrange for you first scan and all, they will check your file and then tell you which drug to take when.If there was a mistake they would see it, and tell you not to start yet. If they still don't see a mistake at that point, they are not going to stop your cycle, so really just do as they say, you have a written letter, and let them worry about it. You are just lucky to have an earlier starting date   and Best wishes with your treatment!  

Future Mummy


----------



## NorthernFox (Dec 15, 2007)

FM - that's fantastic.
I truly hope that this is your time    
Please keep us posted.

Devilinya, I wouldn't draw attention to it either. I had my co-ordination in March and started drugs on SP in April so it could be right..

x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=161627.0


----------

